#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-17
<jedijf> lshw
<jedijf> lsci lsusb lspcmcia
<jedijf> add -vv's as needed
<jedijf> lspci   p is acting up on kb
<andrew> Those with Samsung android phones, or those considering a samsung android phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=913045
<jedijf> i think i saw froyo for s already...just didn't want to do it
<jedijf> a while ago
<Dossy> yeah, time to do a custom froyo rom it looks like :(
<andrew> jedijf: most carrier upgrades on android are manditory (or you can put it off, but it continues to remind you daily
<andrew> )
<InHisName> intel cpu
<jthan> andrew: WAKE UP
<andrew> why?
<jthan> Why? Because I got lots of questions
<jthan> silly.
<andrew> But... I have work tomorrow
<jthan> Work is for scrubs/
<jthan> Did you root your droid?
<andrew> I haven't (yet)
<jthan> Hm.
<jthan> Well AT&T doesn't let you sideload apps and what not
<jthan> Sooo.
<jthan> also the marketplace is "censored"
<jthan> so
<andrew> sideload?
<andrew> define censored?
<jthan> You can't install anything from the interwebz
<jthan> like... fennec
<jthan> and only "pre-approved" apps show up in the market place
<andrew> Really odd, granted, after reading something today I wouldn't go with Samsung phones again
<jthan> Why is that?
<andrew> 19:01:48 < andrew> Those with Samsung android phones, or those considering a samsung android phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=913045
<jthan> Heh.
<jthan> well I'm pretty much already planning on rooting mine anyhow.
<jthan> Soo.
<andrew> knowing what's in that article, I'd root
<jthan> Just not sure what rom to use, etc.
<jthan> There are a lot of factors
<jthan> I found a really "easy" guide, but it's a little outdated so all the links are broken.
<andrew> jthan: http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/
<PennBot> Title: Android News (at www.reddit.com)
<jthan> No word on how long it'll actually take to get such an update?
<andrew> Which update?
<jthan> Froyo
<jthan> For me.. haha.
<jthan> I didn't know if you did any further reading
<andrew> dunno, might be never
<andrew> I didn't read beyond that, but everything else on the topic is now going to be speculative based on that
<jthan> Makes me wanna just take it back and keep using my iPhone until another android phone that is worthy comes out for AT&T :-P
<JonathanD> morning
<andrew> morning
<JonathanD> still?
<PennBot> Somebody said still is a fraid to apt-get autoremove, JonathanD
<jedijf> jthan: ping
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ping
<jedijf> allentown hackerspace startup meeting tonight
<andrew> jedijf: "fresh" and "walmart" in the same tweet?
<jedijf> Bridgeworks Enterprise Center, 905 Harrison, parking under the water
<jedijf> >> tower.
<jedijf> 6:30
<andrew> Sounds safe.
<andrew> jedijf: but tonight is also plug west
<jedijf> andrew: yes, now that we're there ;)
<jedijf> allentown only conflicts with NORTH
<andrew> North? It's on the same night as West on my calendar
<andrew> Unless you are talking geographically
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: there is a hackerspace in Allentown?
<andrew> jedijf: This seems to be right up your alley: http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/f3juo/i_dont_like_the_fact_that_real_has_become_a/
<PennBot> Title: I don't like the fact that "Real" has become a necessary descriptor. : WTF (at www.reddit.com)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: startup meeting....trying to start one up...does not exist yet, hopes to soon exist
<jedijf> andrew: real or fake, in many things, i am not that picky....tend to be grateful
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: That is 1hr 23min from me. It is closer than Philly but realistically still too far for me to go on a regular basis
<ChinnoDog> I think if I worked at a place where my boss had the same name as I then I would have to go by a different name.
<ChinnoDog> boss/coworker
<jedijf> do they call you chinnodog at work?
<jedijf> no,they don't call me jedi....they do call me king though
<jedijf> or general.....at the turkish places (pasha)
<ChinnoDog> Are you keeping a log of all the places you've been to eat? How many more before you have been to every restaurant in eastern PA?
<jedijf> i forget more often thatn not
<jedijf> than
<mikedep333> hey guys, I went to format my USB 2.0 3.5" 7200 RPM 500 GB drive entirely with an ext3 partition via the disk utility on maverick
<mikedep333> it's been like 5 minutes and it appears to still be formatting
<mikedep333> mkfs.ext3 is still running
<mikedep333> and the disk still has its access LED blinking
<ChinnoDog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463111
<PennBot> Title: Long 500gb usb ext3 format time - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ChinnoDog> I'll summarize: Its normal. ext3 takes a long time to format.
<ChinnoDog> Why didn't you use ext4?
<ChinnoDog> mikedep333:
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, sorry, people helped me on another channel
<mikedep333> because I'm hooking it upto my pogoplug
<mikedep333> a linux ARM-based NAS server
<mikedep333> which doesn't support ext4
<mikedep333> also, I may want my windows desktops with old ext2fsd to read it, and that only supports upto ext3 by default
<mikedep333> I'm switching to my other comp now, thanks, ttyl
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-18
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: perhaps you have something about the Allentown hackerspace to put on our agenda for this week's meeting?
<andrew> jedijf: How'd it go?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: word of the day is agenda (noun) \ə-ˈjen-də\, 1: a list our outline of things to be considered or done, e.g. The Ubuntu PA team set the agenda for the next IRC meeting.
<PennBot> Okay, ChinnoDog.
<andrew> word of the day?
<PennBot> word of the day is agenda (noun) \ə-ˈjen-də\, 1: a list our outline of things to be considered or done, e.g. The Ubuntu PA team set the agenda for the next IRC meeting, andrew
<jedijf>  i didn't go just passing on info
<andrew> so... did anyone from here go?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: That is ok. That is what meetings are for, right? To pass on info?
<jedijf> i hope the info comes...7:30 am the day of and then 3:30 reply to may i forward?
<jedijf> i'll email him tomorrow, or so and ask for update and to be in the loop
<jedijf> andrew: jthan was our hope..waltman had a bud...someone from the plug list pm'd me
<jedijf> so there is/was interest
<jedijf> i heard pleia2 was trying to squeeze it between 2 ubu hours
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> I just realized I'd never joined on launchpad. Just did so.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> SamuraiAlba: I'd like to subscribe you to one less dose of reddit daily to treat your condition.
<SamuraiAlba> what condition?
<SamuraiAlba> Insane, biblicaly epic anger?
<SamuraiAlba> Uncle makes $1600 a month, has 900 in savings, is miraculously getting 7 grand back from taxes, and is STILL borrowing over $1500 a month form my grammie, to the point she is DEMANDING I pay her utilities because she is broke
<SamuraiAlba> I am broke, also, thanks to paying all my bills as soon as I have the money to do so
<SamuraiAlba> Including child support, gas, electric, phone, and meds
<SamuraiAlba> so... I'm at my happy place, with a can of kerosene and a lighter...
 * SamuraiAlba giggles
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<JonathanD> Bacon will treat this condition, SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> and all others.
<SamuraiAlba> JonathanD, see why I take antipsychotics
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: clearly you need 3 more jobs.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm working on that
<InHisName> does vbox support doing aero on win7 yet ?
<InHisName> cancel the above comment, but I'll take one of those 3 jobs as I have none.
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<andrew> dangit
<andrew> now I've feel the urge to yawn
<SamuraiAlba> Food!  Glorious Food!  Hot Sausage and Mustard!
<SamuraiAlba> Food!  Glorious Food!  Cold Pudding and Custard!
<Pici> Please sir... could I have some more?
<SamuraiAlba> 'lol
<ChinnoDog> There are a rediculous number of alarm clock apps for Android
<andrew> ChinnoDog: yes, favorite?
<ChinnoDog> idk. I installed Alarm Clock Plus. I'll see if I like it
<ChinnoDog> If I report that my phone has been smashed tomorrow, you can bet it was because I wasn't able to solve the math problem to dismiss my alarm
<andrew> your phone doesn't autotweet an sos when being attacked?
<ChinnoDog> lol. You can write that app
<andrew> pleia2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3iFhLdWjqc
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Cats Playing Patty-cake, what they were saying... (at www.youtube.com)
<MutantTurkey> cats playing patty cake...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-19
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<PennBot> http://www.instantcrickets.com
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Sorry, I was busy rock climbing
<ChinnoDog> That sounds fun
<ChinnoDog> I have no rocks to climb. :-(
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Come to PRG in Oaks next time we climb (or anytime, just let me know and I'll be there)
<MutantTurkey> first day of classes :o
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> What major?
<MutantTurkey> digital production
<SamuraiAlba> Ahhh... Save your ducats
<SamuraiAlba> get a Wacom Cintiq 21UX
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<andrew> ducats?
<SamuraiAlba> You can go to... autodesk and check their student software.  I think every package is a free download and 3 year license for .edu email addy students
<SamuraiAlba> http://students.autodesk.com/?nd=download_center
<PennBot> Title: Download Center (at students.autodesk.com)
<SamuraiAlba> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/academic/dd759402
<PennBot> Title: Student Resources (at msdn.microsoft.com)
<SamuraiAlba> http://lifehacker.com/5727786/software-discounts-you-can-get-with-an-edu-email-address
<PennBot> Title: Software Discounts You Can Get With An .EDU Email Address (at lifehacker.com)
<SamuraiAlba> I did my... um... research
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> Should I play some runescape, today?
<ChinnoDog> andrew: I decided that I wasn't into Alarm Clock Plus and installed Alarm Click Xtreme. It doesn't have a nice display for showing the time at night but I can still use the included clock app for that.
<JonathanD> I use alarm clock ultra extreme super deluxe.
<JonathanD> It shoots me in the head when it's time to wake up.
<andrew> JonathanD: Does this alarm's name start with a 'J'?
<JonathanD> no.
<JonathanD> they sleep later than I do.
<JonathanD> I don't use an alarm clock. I just wake up "naturally"
<andrew> Is that what they are calling it now?
<andrew> Anyways...
<andrew> How was everyone's drive this morning?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> drive was great
<andrew> Good to hear, same here
<andrew> better than my drive home from Oaks last nigth
<JonathanD> light traffic.
<JonathanD> no ice.
<andrew> JonathanD: I'm telling you, geeknic at PRG
<JonathanD> What is a PRG?
<andrew> http://www.philarockgym.com/
<PennBot> Title: Philadelphia Rock Gyms (at www.philarockgym.com)
<JonathanD> would they allow such a thing.
<JonathanD> ?
<JonathanD> oh, they do parties.
<JonathanD> well, might be fun :P
<JonathanD> assuming I don't break my hip
<andrew> Why would you break your hip? History?
<JonathanD> I have a bad hip :P
<andrew> Ah
<JonathanD> I probably wouldn't. I have arthritis, and I've never actually determined why it came on so early, so I'm always slightly wary.
<JonathanD> I should see a doctor about it some day.
<andrew> I saw some guy climbing the other week who had to be in his 70s
<JonathanD> andrew: I'm not opposed ot it :P
<JonathanD> I've climbed at geeknics before, you know.
<andrew> that rock doesn't count
<JonathanD> are we still doing that AT thing?
<andrew> Are able people interested?
<JonathanD> I'll ask long island
<JonathanD> andrew: do you have a start and stop point chosen?
<andrew> No idea yet, hadn't thought much until about 4 minutes ago
<JonathanD> Some interest from LI
<JonathanD> I do believe the AT touched on our park last year.
<JonathanD> andrew: did you find last year to offer better hiking options than jenny?
<andrew> JonathanD: Yes, we did a mile or two of it last year
<mikedep333> who was it here that needed my spare 12V 1A adapter for their netgear?
<mikedep333> I'm in King of Prussia now
<JonathanD> It wasn't me, although I need(ed) one too.
<mikedep333> oh, it was Andrew
<mikedep333> * andrew
<mikedep333> well, if he can't pick it up, you can have it
<mikedep333> it's a linksys ac adapter, but it should work fine
<mikedep333> in a netgear
<JonathanD> I found 3 yesterday.
<JonathanD> :)
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> where at?
<JonathanD> on the other hand, if he can't pick it up, I could eventually give it to him on your behalf.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, great
<JonathanD> my place is in bridgeport, not far from KOP.
<mikedep333> I haven't been going to any PLUG meetings because I've been so busy with moving and whatnot
<mikedep333> so there was a dell laptop in my basement
<mikedep333> I thought it was my brother's old 14"  latitude C600 series or something
<mikedep333> which was largely functional
<JonathanD> I found a collection of power cables at work. They were supposed to be tossed.
<mikedep333> I went to look at it
<JonathanD> C600s are good ol stuff.
<JonathanD> I have parts from one I just dismantled if you need anything.
<mikedep333> JonathanD, working CD/DVD drive?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> the pop-out one that goes in the front, aye?
<mikedep333> it has a CD-RW/DVD combo, but it gets read errors every 50MB or so
<mikedep333> I think so
<JonathanD> I do have one.
<mikedep333> I think his is one of the later C600 series
<mikedep333> it has a pentium 4-m 1.6 ghz
<JonathanD> The latch that holds it into the case might be a little flakey.
<JonathanD> yeah, this is older.
<JonathanD> PIII 700mhz, I think.
<mikedep333> guess how I managed to install ubuntu (some old version like 7.04 or whatever) on this computer using the CD/DVD drive?
<JonathanD> I took ram and other stuff from it to make an inspiron 8000 work.
<mikedep333> yeah
<JonathanD> eject it frequently?
<mikedep333> I used the mini cd!
<mikedep333> I love it
<JonathanD> oh! hah
<mikedep333> right now it is only 20MB
<mikedep333> back then it was only 10MB or so
<JonathanD> awesome.
<mikedep333> I love network installs
<JonathanD> I had some video issues with the 8000
<mikedep333> no old packages you have to immediately upgrade after you install the OS itself
<mikedep333> but anyway
<JonathanD> I've not yet completely resolved them.
<mikedep333> I thought this was my brother's latitude
<mikedep333> it was actually an inspiron 2300
<JonathanD> ONce I do I'm giving it to my son.
<JonathanD> good ol dells.
<mikedep333> a 15" budget model with 128MB of RAM & a pentium 3 (mobile?) 1.13 ghz
<mikedep333> and xp home
<JonathanD> oh dear :P
<mikedep333> I had an old featherlinux cd in it
<mikedep333> I think it was one of the people from my neighborhood who brought their computer to me to repair it
<mikedep333> without explaining too well what was the problem
<JonathanD> I found a fairly old debian disk in the C600
<mikedep333> and I had misdiagnosed it or something. I think featherlinux failed to boot, so I thought the hardware was defective.
<mikedep333> but it did boot into xp home, and took like an hour to stop swapping upon startup
<mikedep333> because it had 128MB of RAM
<JonathanD> yeah. Pitiful :P
<JonathanD> I put 512MB and Ubuntu 10.04 in this one.
<mikedep333> at least it has ethernet
<mikedep333> and I think it has wi-fi
<JonathanD> mine doesn't :(
<JonathanD> The mini-pci is missing.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> oh
<JonathanD> the ports exist, but they lead to no where.
<mikedep333> I have an old mini-pci wi-fi card
<JonathanD> and no wifi. I put a PCMCIA in
<mikedep333> JonathanD, wait, you mean there are no antennas going to the mini-pci?
<JonathanD> mikedep333: no, it didn't have built in wifi in the first place
<mikedep333> JonathanD, ok
<JonathanD> the built in ethernet/modem were attached to a mini-pci
<mikedep333> gotcha
<JonathanD> the leads from the ethernet/modem ports are in the mini-pci bay
<mikedep333> I will set it up as a guest computer at my dad's house
<JonathanD> but no card
<mikedep333> I think I have 2 128MB sticks of pc100
<mikedep333> although it may have pc133 in it now
<JonathanD> I have a pile of something here.
<mikedep333> I have another stick without its specs on it that may be better
<JonathanD> probably 64s though
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I'll look up the #s on the labels, or on the chips
<JonathanD> yup, these are 64s
<JonathanD> I had 2 256s that went into the inspiron, best i had on hand.
<mikedep333> hopefully this laptop has 2 dimm slots
<mikedep333> let me google inspiron 2300
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> I think I remember the model # wrong
<mikedep333> ahh, yes
<mikedep333> 2600
<JonathanD> an atari!
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> dell made atari!
<mikedep333> I had an atari I used to play
<mikedep333> it belonged to my uncle I think
<mikedep333> I was using it at the same time I played my NES
<mikedep333> I think it was a 2600
<JonathanD> Theres one at impact thrift.
<JonathanD> If you want it :p
<JonathanD> and an NES too, actually.
<mikedep333> yeah, it uses pc 133
<mikedep333> never been to impact thrift
<JonathanD> I was there looking for power cords.
<JonathanD> :)
<mikedep333> never been to impact thrift?
<mikedep333> JonathanD, standard PC power cords?
<mikedep333> the 3 prongs
<mikedep333> I don't know their technical name
<mikedep333> I have a lot of them
<JonathanD> mikedep333: no. the 12V router kind
<mikedep333> right
<mikedep333> I always call them AC adapters
<JonathanD> I have hundreds of standard PC cords.
<mikedep333> or power warts
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> because the cable portion of one of those is like $.15
<mikedep333> but the actual ac adapter/wart portion is like $3
<JonathanD> it's a C13, btw.
<JonathanD> teh PC cord.
<mikedep333> cool
<mikedep333> I met one old PC
<JonathanD> or very, very rarely a C14, on some oddball servers.
<mikedep333> it had like an inverted C13 on one end
<JonathanD> oh yes.
<JonathanD> for the monitor
<mikedep333> the power supply on the desktop passed power onto the monitor
<mikedep333> lol, yeah!
<JonathanD> That used to be quite common.
<mikedep333> reminds me of that one ancient computer
<mikedep333> that had the PSU in the printer
<mikedep333> so if the printer broke or got lost, you couldn't use the computer!
<JonathanD> clearly they should have made everything powered by teh keyboard, instead.
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> what's it called
<mikedep333> amiga!
<mikedep333> oh, wait
<mikedep333> not amiga
<mikedep333> sigh, I hate seeing everything conform to the x86 PC standard
<mikedep333> that's why I love ARM computing
<JonathanD> I should get some work done.
<mikedep333> I just opened the inspiron 2600
<mikedep333> I think the 2nd DIMm is under the keyboard
<mikedep333> :(
<mikedep333> ttyl
<erstazi> bts3685|1ps: hey
<JonathanD> can anyone use all these 1GB DDR2 laptop modules that seem to be around here?
<JonathanD> I found 4 so far today.
<MutantTurkey> o/
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: "found"? Are they growing on trees?
<JonathanD> yes.
<ChinnoDog> sweet
<ChinnoDog> I need a RAM tree as well.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: they're in the bins here.
<JonathanD> The bins I'm supposed to be emptying of stuff we don't need.
<JonathanD> Like 12VDC power supplies and PC power cords.
<JonathanD> and 1GB DDR2s
<ChinnoDog> I could use a couple if they are available. My dad is still running Vista on 1GB. It is sad.
<JonathanD> this is laptop ram, if you missed that.
<JonathanD> if thats ok I have em.
<ChinnoDog> Yes, he is running Vista with 1gb on a laptop. Even worse.
<JonathanD> how many slots?
<ChinnoDog> Two. I donated 512mb to him. The laptop came with 512.
<JonathanD> Alright
<JonathanD> I'll hold on to 2 for ya
<ChinnoDog> yay
<JonathanD> I just found a 5th one
<JonathanD> and a 512
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu Hour RAM swap?
<ChinnoDog> I have some old PC100. haha
<JonathanD> what a deal :p
<JonathanD> ooh, a microdrive
<JonathanD> wonder if it works :/
<JonathanD> anyone got a CF adater? :)
<jedijf> couple
<jedijf> cf to ide
<JonathanD> I used to have a CF to PCMCIA
<JonathanD> iirc I used this microdrive in my jornada
<JonathanD> back in the day.
<JonathanD> not much use to it these days, with multiGB SD cards out there.
<jedijf> that too
<MutantTurkey> I a ton of old ram
<JonathanD> Oh no!
<JonathanD> accidentally?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: WOOHOOO. my phone randomly started working with usb :
<MutantTurkey> (:
<MutantTurkey> wait jk :/
<MutantTurkey> wait...
<MutantTurkey> yes! :D
<JonathanD> wiat
<MutantTurkey> sigh nevermind
<andrew> ?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: wait
<jedijf> i am starting to susect that phone is not the problem
<jedijf> suspect
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: are you sure?
<MutantTurkey> i feel like it is.
<MutantTurkey> because the usb port is now only working sometimes
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: now that you are on your more regular schedule, we have to try at franconis sometime
<jedijf> when my schedule gets more regular
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yeah my new schedule is indeed fabulous
<MutantTurkey> so whenever your free shoot me a message
<jedijf> yeah, just would like to test on known to work system
<jedijf> to rule out phone being bad
<JonathanD> bad to the phone
<jedijf> da da da da *da*
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> would AT&T replace my phone for free since i just got it recently?
<jedijf> can't see why not, did you get it locally
<MutantTurkey> i think right at the AT&T store by willow grove mall
<MutantTurkey> near the olive garden
<jedijf> next to olive garden
<jedijf> k
<MutantTurkey> you got it
<jedijf> yeah, they were sold out when i got there, had to go to inside mall store and wait
<MutantTurkey> I'd go down myself, somehow i think they'd just jerk me around and give me crappy answer cause i am not an adult
<jedijf> that just sucks
<jedijf> they shouldn't
<MutantTurkey> don't you think they would?
<jedijf> when i was younger....that would infuriate me....depends on how you carry/present yourself
<MutantTurkey> I look like a hipster i guess, I carry myself by foot. that about sums it up.
<jedijf> nothing ventured...nothing gained...just go in knowing that you can resolve the situation...much of it is confidence and acting like an adult
<MutantTurkey> indeed
<MutantTurkey> Also about the account is a giant family plan, so I'm not sure, also do i need ID or something to prove i own the phone?
<jedijf> you may have to be the 'authorized' person,or added to the list of 'authorized' people
<MutantTurkey> yeah i was thinking about that.
<jedijf> last 4 social of account holder is usually required ...maybe dob
<MutantTurkey> I'll just bring one of my parents along
<jedijf> or that
<jedijf> :)
<ChinnoDog> Newegg Mobile in Android market? That is a dangerous app for me to have on my phone.
<JonathanD> I'm very good at not buying things.
<andrew> haha
<JonathanD> I end up debating buying most products for so long, by the time I make my decision the product is discontinued.
<ChinnoDog> That is a comittment problem. haha.
 * ChinnoDog hopes his 32gb microsd from newegg arrives soon
<JonathanD> I just tried to place my order for an Apple II.
<JonathanD> The phone number from the catalog didn't even work anymore!
<andrew> JonathanD: Remember, I have an Apple II sitting by my desk at work, it will soon be tossed.
<ChinnoDog> poor apple II
<ChinnoDog> I used to use Logo Writer on that.
<ChinnoDog> I have a PC version somewhere. Unfortunately it is on a 5.25" floppy.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-20
<erstazi> pleia2: hey! got a quick question. do you know anyone near san jose that wants a free dog?
<ChinnoDog> That seems like a strange question for IRC
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: as always
<andrew> erstazi: #ubuntu-us-ca ?
<erstazi> andrew: eh, pleia is more fun to ask this (:
<andrew> ah, but I'm sure she's in there as well
<pleia2> I doubt it
<andrew> the dog, not the irc?
<pleia2> the dog
<andrew> How many #ubuntu-us-** are you in?
<pleia2> it's better if I don't count
<pleia2> less than 50 :)
<andrew> less, not equal?
<pleia2> nah, that'd be crazy!
<ChinnoDog> there is no escaping pleia2
<andrew> yes there is, ##windows!
<ChinnoDog> No one sensible would go there.
<andrew> My point exactly
<erstazi> haha
<andrew> pleia2 has guard cats
<pleia2> just one
<andrew> pleia2 has a guard cat
<pleia2> the other one sleeps
<andrew> pleia2 has a guard cat and a speed bump
<pleia2> pretty much
 * pleia2 pets the fluffy speed bump
<andrew> flickr told me so 3 minutes ago
<JonathanD> morning.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> hi
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<JonathanD> it is going
<SamuraiAlba> Blizzard is evil, now
<JonathanD> now?
<PennBot> now is as good as ever, JonathanD
<SamuraiAlba> They sent a C&D to the makers of the World of Starcraft mod.
<JonathanD> yes, PennBot
<JonathanD> oh yay.
<SamuraiAlba> I quit WoW
 * SamuraiAlba minimizes his Runescape window
<JonathanD> I never played WoW anyway.
<SamuraiAlba> My fedora install got nuked during a drive cloning :|
<SamuraiAlba> Ubuntu is still ok :)
<JonathanD> Not really into those multiplayer thingies ;)
<SamuraiAlba> They can be fun.
<SamuraiAlba> I need to read more.  227 ebooks in the reader...
<ChinnoDog> I thought people put books into readers so they could read them, not read books because they are in the reader.
<andrew> ebooks, gotta catch 'm all!
 * jedijf doubts all this reading is happening
<ChinnoDog> me too
<ChinnoDog> Our meeting agenda for this evening is kind of sparse. Anything else to add to it?
<ChinnoDog> Anyone notice gmail being slow lately?
<ssweeny> not especially
<ssweeny> though i never thought it was really that fast
<SamuraiAlba> I'm reading the UBuntu Linux Bible...
<ChinnoDog> Does it make more sense when it is an eBook?
<SamuraiAlba> It kind of does...
<SamuraiAlba> I can resize the text, too :)
<SamuraiAlba> Jedijf, ping
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: pong
<ChinnoDog> Bus to Toronto this weekend is super cheap. But, idk what to do in Toronto.
<SamuraiAlba> sorry.  was taking accuplacer practice
<SamuraiAlba> jedijf, have a use for a 250GB Toshiba 2.5" SATA?
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<ChinnoDog> Anyone get an Android phone from Verizon recently?
<waltman> My brother did.  He's deliriously happy with it after his old Blackberry.
<ChinnoDog> What did he get?
<waltman> I don't know.  Let me see if he said on facebook...
<waltman> Droid X
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: what's this dc nonsense?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-21
<ChinnoDog>  oh nothing
<ChinnoDog> metering time
<ChinnoDog> ...
<ChinnoDog> meeting!
<rmg51> we have meetings? ;-)
 * pleia2 checks teddy's meter
<ChinnoDog> here we go again
<teddy-dbear> I is here
<teddy-dbear> let the meeting begin :-D
<ChinnoDog> what's new to report?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf:  allentown hackerspace?
<ChinnoDog> must not be here
<ChinnoDog> in that case, Ubuntu hour? need a venue. lamalex  will be in townfor Presidents Day weekend.
<teddy-dbear> jedijf: is a sleepy head :-[
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i have no more info...never replied to my request to be kept in the loop
<ChinnoDog> k
<ChinnoDog> do you have a venue in mind for Ubuntu Hour?
<rmg51> should we try for one big event or several small ones?
<ChinnoDog> there aren't that many of us! One person events are no fun.
<ChinnoDog> an event on presidents day weekend or the week prior I think is good timing.
<rmg51> we may get others who don't hang in chat with small events in given areas
<jedijf> small and many
<jedijf> all over
<rmg51> that is what I'm thinking
<rmg51> we could do one in the Northeast
<jedijf> heck, it's only an hour investment
<rmg51> that may bring people from that area that aren't here in chat
<ChinnoDog> so, /where/?
<rmg51> I defer to jedijf for the where
<rmg51> he knows all the good spots ;-)
<waltman> There are good spots in the Northeast?
<jedijf> our attendance makes them good
<rmg51> for what we plan there should be
<jedijf> maybe a little further than ne...like great american on street rd, or golden eagle in bristol
<waltman> oh yeah, there are diners.
<jedijf> tiffany's in ne
<waltman> the Mayfair!
<jedijf> mayfair
<waltman> the country club diner!
<rmg51> I put the NE out there to see if we can get people from that area
<jedijf> you name 2 michaels diners so far
<jedijf> keep going
<waltman> I know ... Parx!
<jedijf> waltman++
<jedijf> suburban diner...
<waltman> aren't there two like right across the street from each other on Street Road?
<jedijf> half ne / half festerville
<waltman> I think there's one on State Road, too
<rmg51> IHOP?
<jedijf> great american and clubhouse
<jedijf> clubhouse next to nifty fifties
<waltman> the one on Grant?
<jedijf> but the nifty fifty on grant is the one
<jedijf> no prior was street rd all by parx
<jedijf> like i said last meeting, anyone can start anywhere just do it
<jedijf> i lan on starting in feb
<jedijf> plan
<jedijf> no rhyme or reason...just hey ubu hour at ponzios on tues at 7
<jedijf> like that ^^^
<teddy-dbear> now all I need is someone to drive me to the event :-/
<teddy-dbear> ok, I'm out of here
<jedijf> me too
<lamalex> ChinnoDog, I expect I'm going to be busy most of that weekend
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: k, was just trying to include you
<pleia2> jedijf++
<andrew> Where's my snow??
<ChinnoDog> What is its tracking number?
<andrew> Don't know yet, Amazon still hasn't shipped the order I placed about 71 hours ago.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe they are out of stock.
<ChinnoDog> It wouldn't be the first time they sold something they dont' have.
<andrew> One item was, but I was informed that it was back in stock less than a day after placing the order
<andrew> They all have an arrivial time of jan 24-28
<andrew> arrival*
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning :-[
<JonathanD> hey.
<rmg51> hey hey
<JonathanD> grandmom passed away about 8:30 last night.  It's been a long, long week.
<andrew> yay, progress: "Shipping Soon"
<waltman> whatcha order?
<andrew> some photo stuff way back on monday night
<JonathanD> andrew: it's almost obsolete by now :(
 * waltman remembers the days when orders routinely took 6-8 weeks to complete
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: my condolences. Was it expected?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<ChinnoDog> That usually makes it a little easier.
 * pleia2 hugs JonathanD 
<JonathanD> thanks pleia2
<ChinnoDog> duke_nukem++
<andrew> F   O   R   E   V   E   R
<ChinnoDog> If you are going to make a violent first person shooter, go on the way!
<ChinnoDog> I played duke nukem in 2D. lol
<ChinnoDog> I never did understand how they could take a 2D game and turn it into a 3D game and try to pass it off as part of the same series.
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> bark bark
<SamuraiAlba> May the bacon be with you!
<MutantTurkey> BACON OR BEER CAN?
<SamuraiAlba> both
<SamuraiAlba> combat level 22
<SamuraiAlba> 19 melee
<MutantTurkey> nice nice
<MutantTurkey> hows the monetary situation and also, are you upgrading your armour and such?
<SamuraiAlba> Money is 20k
<SamuraiAlba> upgrading when I can :)
<jedijf> this whole conversation is like.....turkey bacon
<pleia2> +1
<SamuraiAlba> turkey bacon is nasty
<ssweeny> if by nasty you mean delicious then i wholeheartedly agree
<MutantTurkey> i don't know much about bacon
<SamuraiAlba> I'll be logging in later, just not sure when
<SamuraiAlba> Might start a clan and recruit like mad
<MutantTurkey> yeah, i had a few clans
<MutantTurkey> they get pretty annoying honestly, but can be alot of fun
<SamuraiAlba> how can I pull up my characters stats on a web page?  Is there such a page?
<MutantTurkey> uh
<MutantTurkey> there is highscores
<MutantTurkey> thats about it.
<MutantTurkey> you have to be decent to get in, you're not there yert
<SamuraiAlba> ahhhh
<SamuraiAlba> okies
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-22
<rmg51> http://lovedbdb.com/nudemenClock/index2.html
<PennBot> Title: Nudemen Clock - Francis Lam (at lovedbdb.com)
<rmg51> once it's running, click anywhere in the clock for more fun ;-)
 * jedijf is so afraid right now........
<SamuraiAlba> May the bacon be with you, all!
<SamuraiAlba> I GOT MY DRIVING PERMIT!
<waltman> soon you'll be bringing home the bacon!
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> waltman++
<SamuraiAlba> jedijf, have a use for a 250GB Sata 2.5" notebook drive?
<SamuraiAlba> waltman++
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: not right now, someone else may have a more immediate need
<SamuraiAlba> if anyone does, $20 takes it.  Shipping extra, if needed
<jedijf> you're in sicklerville now?
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> How far are ya?
<jedijf> sometimes right there
<jedijf> sometimes far away
<jedijf> i am a gypsy
<SamuraiAlba> when will you be in town?
<jedijf> you know how i work, so how close are you to winslow family rest
<SamuraiAlba> I think 15 minutes, maybe 10
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: I needed one 2 weeks ago :P
<JonathanD> you're late.
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: towards whitman diner, or victory lane (73)
<jedijf> diner traingulation ftw
<jedijf> triangulation
<SamuraiAlba> 10 minutes
<SamuraiAlba> Off Erial
<SamuraiAlba> JonathanD, I just got a 500 in my lappy
<SamuraiAlba> sorry :(
<jedijf> i'll be in deptford monday early.....4:30am then vineland..millville.somerdale.west berlin...maybe the following week if no on grabs it
<SamuraiAlba> okies :)
<SamuraiAlba> I get up about 5:30am LOL
<jedijf> 2 weeks could be more civilized times ...monday starts rollback at walmarts...then the rest of the week too busy....
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> time ot make lunch
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-23
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: good bacon to all is <reply> no thanks, I'm a vegetarian
<PennBot> Gotcha, ChinnoDog.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<anduril> canadian bacon or real bacon?
<SamuraiAlba> real
<anduril> ah ok we're cool then
<SamuraiAlba> Runescape?
<anduril> you asking me if I play it?
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<anduril> sadly no
<SamuraiAlba> may I ask why not?
<anduril> not a big one into MMORPG games for some reason. Have a subscription to WoW that I should get around to cancelling even though the gf is playing it right now heh
<SamuraiAlba> I quit WoW, and blocked all blizz IPs on the router
<SamuraiAlba> have you tried Runescape since it is free?
<SamuraiAlba> and what distros do you run?
<anduril> Ubuntu and arch
<anduril> and I think I installed it months ago but never played it
<SamuraiAlba> I'm playing, atm
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: good bacon to all! is <reply> no thanks, I'm a vegetarian
<PennBot> I hear ya.
<jedijf> Good bacon to all?
<PennBot> no thanks, I'm a vegetarian
<jedijf> Good bacon to all
<jedijf> not gonna work
<jedijf> not gonna work!
<jedijf> Good bacon to all!
<anduril> and to all a bacon night!
<anduril> mmm bacon
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i think you wanted/needed something like this http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/aptoncd
<PennBot> Title: APTonCD | Linux Journal (at www.linuxjournal.com)
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I don't think that was me but that is interesting anyway
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: anduril: it was my understanding that PennBot ignores punctuation.. why does my response not work?
<ChinnoDog> I mean
<ChinnoDog> andrew:
<andrew> ChinnoDog: hrm?
<andrew> what Time should I check
<ChinnoDog> 11:37
<jedijf> because there will never be a ?
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Pennbot only reads lines that start with "PennBot" or "@", or in the case of factoids, ends in a question mark
<ChinnoDog> oh. k.  hmm
<ChinnoDog> Can we make him respond to exclamations too?  hehe
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: didn't you ask for an app to audit installed stuff and list it?
<jedijf> apton sort of does that it seems
<jedijf> like dpkg -l 'cept prettier
<ChinnoDog> I just need a list of them and then I need to be able to subtract already installed packages
<ChinnoDog> So, when setting up a new machine I cat apt-get install <difference>
<ChinnoDog> s/cat/can
<ChinnoDog> I guess package extraction is also needed since I may have packages installed that are not available in any enabled repo
<ChinnoDog> Those are special cases though.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-16
<MutantTurkey> woop woop
<MutantTurkey> backporting patches bitchesss
<ChinnoDog> My laptop needs a hostname
<ChinnoDog> Something with "party" in it would be nice
<rmg51> partybox
<ChinnoDog> oh. That isn't bad.
<ChinnoDog> ok, you win.
<waltman> partypants
<rmg51> Chinnlappy
<rmg51> Chinnolappy
<ChinnoDog> partypants would have been good too but I have already pressed next
 * jthan yawns
 * InHisName is fussing around with Exchange 2007
<ChinnoDog> It isn't too late for partypants. Ubiquity keeps crashing
<ChinnoDog> Crash handler goes to launchpad bug report showing it thinks it is out of disk space but it is a big fat liar
<pangolin> InHisName: I decided that i am done breaking my head with those USB ports and I will replace the motherboard instead.
<pangolin> problem fixed but not solved.
<rmg51> Morning
<andrew> morning
<andrew> ideally I'd be taking a shower right now, but it's kind of hard when then water comes out at a trickle.
<andrew> looks like no shower before work
<andrew> meh
<JonathanD> Did they break the waternet?
<andrew> dunno
<andrew> water works fine in all the other sinks/etc
<andrew> but just not the shower
<andrew> it's dropping packets or something
<JonathanD> andrew: frozen pipe?
<andrew> that's what I'm fearing
<JonathanD> andrew: you left it running, I hope?
<andrew> yep
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> Thats almost certainly what it is.
<JonathanD> if all the others work.
<JonathanD> either that or theres a snake in it.
<andrew> well, that's after I banged on my dad's door and said "why no water?"
<JonathanD> But it was rather cold last night, I vote for frozen pipe.
<andrew> unfortentually I can't get to where the pipe runs, else I'd have a blow torch out right now
<JonathanD> if it's still trickling it running it will do.
<andrew> Yes and no. Long term, yes, shower for me before work? no.
<JonathanD> does your sink have a removable handle for dishes? :P
<andrew> JonathanD: Sink? In the kitchen, yes, but I'm not psuedo-showering there.
<andrew> JonathanD: A camp shower thingie would have been a suitble temp replacement (done in the existing shower, no way in hell* I'd try using it oudside this morning)
<andrew> *comment about if hell was this cold.
<waltman> andrew: Just make sure you go out with your bearlight and you should be fine.
<andrew> hell no, it's still freezing
<waltman> OK, then ditch the bearlight.  Running from the bear will warm you right up!
<andrew> Can't I hug the bear?
<adom> morning. everyone else working today too?
<andrew> I am
<waltman> andrew: Sure! Or maybe the bear will hug you!
<JonathanD> It's rather warm inside a bear.
<waltman> Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend.  Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read.
<InHisName> unless you have a back lighted kindle !
<ChinnoDog> You could probably smuggle that in. Dogs will eat anything.
<MutantTurkey> anyone use duck duck go?
<ssweeny> MutantTurkey, i do
<MutantTurkey> me too.
<MutantTurkey> I like it
<ssweeny> it's pretty nice
<MutantTurkey> I emailed their support page a few days ago and go a response from the founder
<ssweeny> results are just as good as teh goog for the most part and it doesn't track you
<MutantTurkey> ssweeny: yeah I've defaulted it in my firefox search. also the bang syntax and SSL is great
<ssweeny> oh yeah
<ssweeny> the bang stuff is brilliant
<MutantTurkey> hopefully (maybe!) I can do an internship or something with them
 * ssweeny uses !python all the time
<MutantTurkey> which leads me to my next question: there is a group called Philly Startup Hackers anyone aware of?
<MutantTurkey> but the meetings all the way in like Paoli. I need a car :|
<jedijf> just what we need...another group
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yeah that was my thought
<MutantTurkey> either way, doing an internship there would be cool!
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> and i will look into psh too
<MutantTurkey> http://foundedinphilly.com/
<MutantTurkey> see this link
<MutantTurkey> it's pretty business oriented i think though
<jedijf> hive is on there
<jedijf> much of philly tech is referenced
<MutantTurkey> huh
<MutantTurkey> welp
<MutantTurkey> whaddya think
<jedijf> i think hackadelphia was one of the best ideas that didn't fly
<jedijf> dev mentoring
<jedijf> language agnostic
<jedijf> byop or hop on someone elses
<MutantTurkey> byop?
<MutantTurkey> and why didn't it fly?
<jedijf> i think that list of links proves my point. we have enough 'stuff' already, now we need to come together
<jedijf> byo project
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> yeah I agree with that notion
<MutantTurkey> to many people doing the same thing
<jedijf> unless that's the plan, focus to the appropriate link
<MutantTurkey> woop
<jedijf> ie, indy hall for co-working, hive for physical hacks, etc
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> a grand unified group is needed
<MutantTurkey> to facilitate that
<jedijf> i mean hive hacktory nextfab and ward coming; how many hacker spaces do the 50 philly hackerspace type need?
<jedijf> that's a lot of places to blink leds......
<jedijf> if pleia2 were here they'd all be PLUG chapters...napaleon
<jedijf> brb, have to uses a zppos number at zales......
<MutantTurkey> zales
<MutantTurkey> the diamond store?
<InHisName> did the muntant run off too buy a diamond for something or other ?
<EvilResistance> no i think he just fell into the void of oblivion that i accidentally left open in the universe while i was trying to fix an issue with said universe.
<EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName> that or he needs something REALLY hard to make a scratch somewhere.
<EvilResistance> ugh evil fugly client
 * EvilResistance beats xchat with a stick
<InHisName> be nice to ur 'puter
<pangolin> Don't hate the client, hate the user.
 * EvilResistance burns his XChat installation anyways
<pangolin> your ACTIONS are always so angry and violent
<pangolin> need a hug?
<EvilResistance> pangolin:  no thanks
<pangolin> hehe
<EvilResistance> i need beer :P
<EvilResistance> nah, actually i need a new 1TB laptop hard drive
<EvilResistance> this one's en route to its death
<pangolin> probably from all the beatings
<InHisName> EvilResistance: if your lappy is a lowly backwards 500gb system, I'll relieve you of your misery.  Pass it to me.
<EvilResistance> heh
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  the laptop is how i'm communicating now
 * EvilResistance is on a LiveUSB
<InHisName> after  a couple of months of  doting hugs, it may start to behave much nicer.
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<EvilResistance> yeah i hear ya
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-17
<InHisName> @later tell mutantturkey duck duck go    is kinda interesting.  although a bit slower than google in responsivness.
<teddy-dbear> @later tell InHisName there is no @later because there is no PennBot :-/
<EvilResistance> @later tell teddy-dbear fail
<EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: you can substitute for PennBot until @later fixed.
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  was PennBot supybot?
<InHisName> yes
<EvilResistance> what was the plugin that provided @later?
<teddy-dbear> talk to andrew
<InHisName> have to ask the 'owner'  -   andrew was first, then jedijf ? or ??
<EvilResistance> well once i fix my netbook, if andrew or jedijf or whoever the last owner was gives me a tar of PennBot i'll load it up on that netbook with is perpetually connected to the interwebs :P
<EvilResistance> except when comcast explodes :P
<InHisName> hot digity doggg
<EvilResistance> i just need the files
<InHisName> a volunteer !   did you guys catch that,  andrew and jedijf ?
<jedijf> just install supybot
<jedijf> and plugins
<jedijf> and go
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  i shall do that once i reconnect it to the net
<EvilResistance> had to replace the ethernet card because it got burned out by a static shock
<EvilResistance> hmm i'd need PennBot dropped :P
 * EvilResistance has an irc connection sitting on that nick right now
<jedijf> EvilResistance: Penn_Bot will do
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  well PennBot is droppable afaict... so if i wanted it i could have just requested it :P
<EvilResistance> i'm just not willing to request it atm XD
 * ChinnoDog loses the Xubuntu on SSD game
<ChinnoDog> grub changed. I can't put / on a device unsupported in the BIOS but put /boot on a supported device
<EvilResistance> ooh never had this before...
<EvilResistance> jedijf:
<EvilResistance> WARNING 2012-01-17T01:32:29 Scheduling a second reconnect when one is
<EvilResistance>         already scheduled.  This is a bug; please report it, with an
<EvilResistance>         explanation of what caused this to happen.
<EvilResistance> WARNING 2012-01-17T01:32:29 Disconnect from irc.freenode.net:7000: error:
<EvilResistance>         [Errno 32] Broken pipe.
<EvilResistance> getting that repeatedly :/
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  could it be whining because i already have a supybot running?
<jedijf> EvilResistance: probably
<EvilResistance> mmm
<EvilResistance> that's from my server, not my netbook
<EvilResistance> so...
<EvilResistance> i'll have to go kick my netbook later
<EvilResistance> see if it'll work
 * EvilResistance still has to take the damn thing apart and replace the network card
<EvilResistance> i should probably head back to my apartment before it gets too cold to walk outside
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  i take it the supybot version in the repos would do fine?
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  if i have to make the source from supybot's devs directly i will :P
<EvilResistance> but if i can make it simple... :P
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  the main reason i asked for the tar was so i didnt have to reconfigure the instance of Penn_Bot :/
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> also it might lag a tiny bit... can't figure out why though :/
<EvilResistance> @later tell Resistance This is a test.
<Penn_Bot> EvilResistance: The operation succeeded.
<EvilResistance> meh evil automessage
<InHisName> @later tell mutantturkey duck duck go    is kinda interesting.  although a bit slower than google in responsivness.
<Penn_Bot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<EvilResistance> hmm
<Resistance> .
<EvilResistance> oh there it is :P
<EvilResistance> hiding underneath my status bar
 * EvilResistance kicks xchat
<EvilResistance> @list
<Penn_Bot> EvilResistance: Admin, Channel, Config, Lart, Later, Misc, Owner, and User
<InHisName> @lart
<Penn_Bot> InHisName: (lart [<channel>] [<id>] <who|what> [for <reason>]) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  that needs some config
<EvilResistance> as does Karma...
<EvilResistance> but i cant find the docs on those
<InHisName> HaHa  -->lart
<EvilResistance> @unload Lart
<Penn_Bot> EvilResistance: The operation succeeded.
<EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName> PHHHhhhhbbbttt
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> i was going to give a few of you admin on it
<EvilResistance> in particular, the people who have access in chanserv
<EvilResistance> @nick PennBot
<Penn_Bot> EvilResistance: Error: Someone else is already using that nick.
<EvilResistance> oh right
 * EvilResistance kicks laggy connections
<EvilResistance> @nick PennBot
<EvilResistance> its probably missing tons of plugins too :/
<InHisName> yea probably.  Start empty and add as we go
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> fwiw, i would be using niko's ircd-seven-specialized version of supybot, but i'm lazy and didnt wnat to ./configure @@ make
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> s/@@/&&/
<EvilResistance> lart's not enabled, nor is Karma...
<EvilResistance> using either results in system-side WARNING statements
<EvilResistance> and ERROR statements in stdout
<EvilResistance> *shurgs*
<InHisName> guys love karma around here    karma++
<EvilResistance> yeah, well the one thing is even if i load it, and try to configure it, it doesnt work
 * EvilResistance doesnt have detailed-enough docs for the Karma plugin
<InHisName> better luck tomorrow
<EvilResistance> mhm
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> your way too early this morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I think I have an idea for the ultimate alarm clock.
<JonathanD> A bed which becomes more and more uncomfortable.
<rmg51> that sounds like a bed that has kids jumping in early in the morning :P
<rmg51> off to work now
<InHisName> good morning, the rest of you
<EvilResistance> i greet thee all
<EvilResistance> how is everyone this fine, rainy morning?
<EvilResistance> as you all will notice, and as InHisName is aware, PennBot exists again.  Its a vanilla supybot atm, its got Later loaded though
<EvilResistance> you can thank my micro-hub of computers hooked up to the internet here at my apartment :P
<ChinnoDog> omg. I did something stupid and locked myself out of my truecrypt volume. That is good.
<EvilResistance> lolololol
<ChinnoDog> I was using a key file and I accidentally wiped it out a couple days ago because I forgot it was hidden
<ChinnoDog> I have a another copy at home. sigh
<EvilResistance> ouch
<EvilResistance> @later tell MutantTurkey This is a test message using @Later in pennbot.
<PennBot> EvilResistance: The operation succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> They ruined ubuntu-tweak
<ChinnoDog> I only use the source center in there and they took it out
<InHisName> @later tell MutantTurkey  PennBot is back, so far only @later is working.
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<InHisName> atlater++
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  not loaded
<InHisName> kn0tLoaded--
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  and even if i load it, its not configured :/
<InHisName> If jim Fisher is bored, you could give him privs and he might setup a couple from his memory.  Leaving you another dozen for later.
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> well when he shows up and asks, i'll throw him into the admin category :P
<jedijf> andrew was/is pennbot's original owner....prolly can throw the db's your way
<jedijf> or better to start fresh, as most stuff is new
<EvilResistance> mhm
<InHisName> even better idea !
<EvilResistance> its using the version of supybot sitting in the repos
<EvilResistance> i'd have used niko's modified supybot but i'm lazy and dont want to ./configure and then install it
<EvilResistance> :P
<ChinnoDog> I installed Xubuntu on ext4 last night but it so sloooow
<jedijf> have to setup sqlite too iirc
<JonathanD> Who's heard of kiva?
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  that's the one thing i need to do, make the sqlite db(s)
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  i did install sqlite support :P
<jedijf> i need to eat
<EvilResistance> i need more coffee
<InHisName> ther's always your bread
<jedijf> last resort
<InHisName> last resort is dumpster diving and finding 'gold' - burger with only one bite missing.
<EvilResistance> no, last resort is eating grass :P
<InHisName> 2nd to last
<jedijf> i am speaking for myself
<lamalex> bts3685, remember that geo ip script you wrote for ace?
<adom> so we got 9 new Optiplex 580s in today.
<adom> i stole one of the keyboards
<adom> niiiiiice
<adom> soft keys and flat to my desk
<adom> sexay
<andrew> morning
<adom> afternoon
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: he;s officially the hamburger man now; drop the triptophan stuff
<jedijf> ''''''
<ChinnoDog> hamburger man?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: How is he the hamburger man?
<jedijf> he works at a hamburger joint that has a hamburger costume
<jedijf> iirc he was hired for the costume, but his immense skills and work ethic got him promoted to director of homepage
<ChinnoDog> We need to go there.
<waltman> Road trip!
<waltman> The big question is whether he has to wear the hamburger costume while he works on their website.
<jedijf> wonder what the duck duck go intern uniform is :D
<jedijf> poor kid
<MutantTurkey> cmon guys
<MutantTurkey> I'm just trying to catch up on dexter!
<Joe_CoT> I thought they took dexter off the air years ago. My favorite childhood cartoon
<MutantTurkey> Dexter is a show about a serial killer
<MutantTurkey> not dexters lab
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-18
<n2diy> I've lost sound, I checked that nothing is muted, and the speakers work on my test box. My user.log show pulse audio calling and alsa module, which fails because it can't find  a profile.
<MutantTurkey> n2diy: dude
<MutantTurkey> uninstall pulse then
<MutantTurkey> because pulse suckss
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, ok.
<MutantTurkey> no but seriously, what is the exact error?
<MutantTurkey> I might be able to help
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, to late, pulseaudio is gone, what now, logout, reboot?
<MutantTurkey> give it a go
<MutantTurkey> whats the worst that can happen?
<MutantTurkey> also I am definitely not liable for anything
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, didn't work, logout and back in nothing, rebooted, and now the box is pretending to be a pet rock. I have a Xubuntu alternate disk available, suggestions?
<MutantTurkey> What what? seriously nothing happens?
<MutantTurkey> does it still boot up correctly?
<MutantTurkey> n2diy: number one linux rule is never reinstall
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, no, won't boot.
<MutantTurkey> what happens when you do?
<MutantTurkey> n2diy: ?
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, I may have other issues, I can't even get to cmos.
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> yeah thats clearly unrelated
<MutantTurkey> :x
<MutantTurkey> did you change anything?
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, no, all I did was a restart, and it never came back up. All it does now is flash the keyborad LEDs, and beep the speaker once, which is normal, and that's it, no CMOS screen or option, nothing.
<MutantTurkey> we're going to have to call in level 2 support
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: what the hell did I just do.
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, no problem. Here's what I got, LED's flash, speaker beeps, and when I hold done the del or esc keys during boot, I get keyboard error beeps. I think the vga card or monitor crapped out on me?
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, progress, shutoff the monitor disconnected it, turned it back on, and it's showing no signal...
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, got a cmos screen...
<MutantTurkey> does grub show up?
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, no grub, single OS. I'm in a restart loop, let me finish hooking everything back up...
<MutantTurkey> grub still exists no matter what
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, roger that, I just don't see any options. Ok, trying to boot from the CD, then the HD, then it restarts, I"m checking my CMOS settings now, as I reset them.
<MutantTurkey> sorry :/
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, No problem, this is kind of fun. I DID reinstall today, but I was coming from Ubuntu  11.10, back to Xubuntu 10.10, so I had too. Anyway, I can't get cmos to play with the hard drive, but I maybe doing something wrong. It's a SATA drive, I won't see it on the IDE primary/master screen, but where else should I check?
<MutantTurkey> that is where it should b
<MutantTurkey> sorry I having trouble seeing
<MutantTurkey> I cant find my eyeglasses
<MutantTurkey> the hard drive is acting funky?
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, ok, let go argue with it again. No, no problems with the HD, I just wanted to have a look at Ubuntu 11.10, and didn't like it.
<MutantTurkey> well now what then?
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, refuses to see the SATA drive. It's not hooked up to an IDE cable, why would it show up in cmos on them?
<MutantTurkey> I  have no idea
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, I think I need to tell cmos there is a SATA drive hooked up, but where? Maybe I should reload the system defaults?
<MutantTurkey> I assume the cmos/bios would automagically find it
<MutantTurkey> isn't that how it works 99% of the time?
<MutantTurkey> someone back me up here damnit.
<MutantTurkey> Also, The rusty nail, Ardmore, Saturday night. I am playing a gig
<n2diy> I'm 45 minutes late walking the dog, back in 20 min.
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, still around?
<MutantTurkey> yes!
<MutantTurkey> I am
<MutantTurkey> whats up
<MutantTurkey> season finale of dexter danyyum
<MutantTurkey> n2diy: hi
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, Ok, walked the dog, ran into a neighbor, who had a fight with his wife, anyway two beers later, and here I am. The box rebooted, almost like nothing happened! The log in screen geometry was AFU, but otherwise, all is normal now!
<MutantTurkey> whut
<MutantTurkey> n2diy: glad it worked out
<MutantTurkey> sometimes it is best to step away and then go back to it later
<MutantTurkey> but really I gotta kick it to bed. I am exhausted
<n2diy> MutantTurkey, yea, that was a crazy ride, I don't think it is done with yet either. But, alls well that ends well, and I got a couple of beers to boot!
<n2diy> And I can play .wav files now too! Send me a message with my nick, to see if xchat sound is working?
<InHisName> hi there n2diy is this a message enough for your testing needs?
<jackson> o/
<n2diy> InHisName, I wasn't awake then, can we try it now?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Happy no wikipedia day!
<InHisName> good morning absent Randy and JonathanD and n2
<InHisName> Hi n2diy, I am awake now for the day.  Whenever.  I'll be in and out a lot.
<adom> made by me: http://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/2012/1/18/0925671c-89e1-43ab-8870-136a93db2e1c.jpg
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: a hive buddy is in dc; considering checking out hac...would you be available?
<ChinnoDog> When?
<jedijf> today...so tonight
<MutantTurkey> just woke up
<MutantTurkey> zzzzzzzzzzz
<waltman> I thought turkeys were nocturnal.
<waltman> I'd check wikipedia, but...
<MutantTurkey> wikipedia is stull up
<MutantTurkey> disable javascript
<MutantTurkey> and you're on it
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<JonathanD> you're RUINING EVERYTHING.
<JonathanD> What if the MPAA and RIAA found out about this?
<MutantTurkey> i don't know.
<MutantTurkey> I JUST DON'T KNOW ANYMORE
<waltman> This is why we can't have nice things.
<MutantTurkey> this is why they shouldnt half ass it.
<MutantTurkey> its funny all the dumb people from my high school saying "STOP SOPA END OF THE INTERNET"
<MutantTurkey> they dont actually understand what it means
<JonathanD> Thats ok. let them chant that.
<JonathanD> The politicians don't know what it means, either, and they're the ones voting on it.
<MutantTurkey> "Don't mind me, I'm your local congressman and I'll be pissing on your constitution for the next two years."
<rhpot1991> politicians are making it seem like its all about piracy
<rhpot1991> same with mass media
<MutantTurkey> it's actually not about that
 * rhpot1991 knows, just saying
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> IT WILL STOP CHILD PORNOGRAPY <- every reason for all internet laws in the past 10 years
<JonathanD> This is about great firewall of america.
<JonathanD> That is all.
<MutantTurkey> they need to fight online problems in the same manner as real life.
<MutantTurkey> real life rights need to apply to digital rights
<JonathanD> It won't stop anything but innovation and development of useful things.
<rhpot1991> and allow those with the biggest wallets to run the interweb
<MutantTurkey> who actually arent the big wallets anymore
<MutantTurkey> millions more are made on the web  than the archaic music/film collective
<JonathanD> I've seen people say that "google could buy the industry"
<pangolin> Any snow on the ground down there?
<MutantTurkey> there is nothing
<MutantTurkey> NOTHING
<InHisName> we had a bunch once in October
<MutantTurkey> yo anyone have any ideas how to deal with video tearing on linux?
<MutantTurkey> mplyar is killing me
<MutantTurkey> they all are
<adom> vlc?
<adom> better video card?
<MutantTurkey> intel integratedd sandybringe
<MutantTurkey> its both
<rhpot1991> MutantTurkey: better video card
<rhpot1991> get something that can do vdpau
<MutantTurkey> in my laptop?
<MutantTurkey> I shouldn't need a higher video card to play not even high quality video
<MutantTurkey> -20 niceness solved it
<adom> was explaining irc to a friend: "It was Twitter before text-based social networking was cool.
<adom> IRC = Hipster Twitter.
<Joe_SoPa> adom, to be fair, IRC was pretty cool for quite a long while
<adom> *was*? its STILL pretty cool!
<JonathanD> IRC > IRC
<andrew> afternoon
<JonathanD> afternoon adom
<JonathanD> erm.
<JonathanD> andrew:
<andrew> JonathanD:
<JonathanD> hi.
<andrew> hi
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<andrew> not much
<andrew> It's amazing how fast the day goes when you wake at noon
<MutantTurkey> andrew: I concur
<MutantTurkey> it sucks because I have to be up at 6 tomorrow
<andrew> yep... noon today, 7 tomorrow
<andrew> then probably noon on friday and 7 again on Saturday
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-19
<n2diy> Good evening.
<rmg51> o/
<pangolin> tsup!
<InHisName> Good Evening all
<n2diy> Wow, one of my panels just disappeared! The clock is blinking, but my apps and places menus are gone!?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> 0o/
<rmg51> what is that?
<waltman> Oh dear, is it morning already?
<rmg51> unfortunately
<rmg51> worse, time for work :P
<EvilResistance> holy god, nwo I know why I dont play MMORPGs :/
<EvilResistance> anyways sup
<EvilResistance> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<EvilResistance> ...
<EvilResistance> oh its lag
<adom> EvilResistance: whats wrong with MMORPGs?
 * adom plays WoW and likes it a lot.
<EvilResistance> adom:  the past 48 hours i was playing Star Trek Online... i kind of skipped everything else... eating, drinking,...
<EvilResistance> etc.
<adom> oh. yeah that happens.
<adom> running 25man heroic raids on WoW til my eyes bleed. look at the time and its 4am and i work at 8:30.
<rhpot1991> I used to play WoW, glad I gave it up
<rhpot1991> consumes too much of your life
<adom> truth.
<adom> i havent played in about a week. been playing bf3 on xbox.
 * InHisName doesn't play games, programming is WAY more fun
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-20
<MutantTurkey> I am sitting at montco today
<MutantTurkey> with my thinkpad
<MutantTurkey> and some gu
<MutantTurkey> who clearly thinkgs he knows a million things about computers but only really plays steam games
<MutantTurkey> comes up to me
<MutantTurkey> and is all like "oh lenovo huh"
<MutantTurkey> I was like "Yes. this is a great laptop. the best one on the market for what it is"
<MutantTurkey> "OH WELL HOW MANY GIGS OF RAM DOES IT HAVE?" he asks
<MutantTurkey> "well 4 gigs of ram kind sir"
<MutantTurkey> "OH WELL IT WOULD RUN SO MUCH FASTER WITH 8 GIGS. YA KNOW FOR ALL YOUR GAMING NEEDS"
<MutantTurkey> gtfo
<MutantTurkey> what a tard.
<ChinnoDog>  hi MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> hi
<MutantTurkey> computards piss me off
<MutantTurkey> and PHP is not a programming language...
<MutantTurkey> whew
<MutantTurkey> just wanted to get that out
<ChinnoDog>  is it turing complete?
<MutantTurkey> its a scripting language.
<ChinnoDog> but, is it turing complete? because if it us,, it must be a programming language, regardless of implementation
<MutantTurkey> that is not true
<MutantTurkey> even remotely
<MutantTurkey> Turing complete is an irrelevant idea
<MutantTurkey> someone write a turing complete implemntation in emacs.
<MutantTurkey> i mean.
<MutantTurkey> cmon
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: question
<MutantTurkey> say I did this:
<MutantTurkey> nevermind.
<MutantTurkey> figured it out
<MutantTurkey> just thinking through it i realized the fault
<MutantTurkey> an interesting watch
<MutantTurkey> http://ia600508.us.archive.org/3/items/rhythm_blues_review/rhythm_blues_review.ogv
<MutantTurkey> mostly just the tapping section
<MutantTurkey> go to around 12:30
<MutantTurkey> this is how I want to dance
<MutantTurkey> http://ia600508.us.archive.org/3/items/rhythm_blues_review/rhythm_blues_review.ogv
<MutantTurkey> 12:20
<InHisName> Good Morning !
<andrew> Morning
<InHisName> Hi, andrew, long time no speak
<andrew> Has it been?
<andrew> I can't keep track of these things.
<andrew> Anyways, it's getting to be that time of the morning again.
<andrew> Good Morning (or Good Night)
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> mutantturkey missed an opportunity to advocate :(
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning rmg51, JonathanD, jedijf, andrew,an myself ?
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> o/
 * InHisName yawns  (or is it jawns?)
<adom> third time with the user/pass. its like its not communicating correctly or something
<adom> damn wrong chan sorry
<MutantTurkey> sloth.
<MutantTurkey> TOTAL sloth.
<MutantTurkey> my goal is not to get out of bed all day
<InHisName> 3rd time's a charm, adom
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: I prefer to get out of bed EARLY and sit too long by computer all day/night.  3 nap breaks and I'm good for another day.
<MutantTurkey> meh
<InHisName> hem
<andrew> afternoon
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> I did 'free' on ubuntu and amount used, I think is way more that real.  What tells me what is really used and really free for future use in my PHYSICAL RAM space ?
<adom> *blush*
<jedijf> InHisName: the second line free for your purposes
<jedijf> InHisName: -/+ buffers/cache:     438512    1606424
<InHisName> when I just typed 'free' at prompt, showed me no left over RAM
<InHisName> which # left or right most one ?
<InHisName> is the available RAM ?
<jedijf> look up read columns
<InHisName> Mem:       8195496    8093272     102224          0      42972    2667568
<InHisName> -/+ buffers/cache:    5382732    2812764
<jedijf> used       free
<InHisName> in above what does 102224 mean in first row 'free'
<jedijf> google it
<InHisName> in buffers you idicate that 2812764 is the free amount ?
<jedijf> cache buffers/cache is explained
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-21
<InHisName> Good Pretty Morning !
<waltman> SNOW!
<rmg51> morning
<rmg51> who's up for a snowball fight? :-D
<waltman> I'm up for another cup of coffee :)
<rmg51> http://www.multiplication.com/flashgames/snowballfight.htm
<InHisName> cute, rmg51
<InHisName> still sippin' that coffee, waltman ?
<waltman> InHisName: No, I'm finished.
<InHisName> get some exercise now.   I worked on two driveways.  Now resting to get energy back.
<jedijf> driveway and sidewalk; snowblower
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> still chompin' down on bacon, mr SamuraiAlba ?
<Sadin> hehehehehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGNHLc4FWwA
<Sadin> going crazy for this song
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-22
<InHisName> nice 'song', Sadin  - seems its not out until the 24th.
<InHisName> It is $8.99 at their site or $1.29/track from itunes.  I can play whole tracks at their site.
<InHisName> Sadin: what is your website addy ?
<Sadin> InHisName im rebuilding it
<Sadin> atm
<Sadin> just got back from the new sherlock holems movie
<Sadin> gah my spelling
<Sadin> InHisName why do you ask?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<waltman> Morning.
<Sadin> hey guys :D
<rmg51> o/
<MutantTurkey> hey
<MutantTurkey> I finally got a legit gig last night
<MutantTurkey> http://imgur.com/gg716
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<ChinnoDog> turkey tunes
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<MutantTurkey> lol my .xsession-errors was like 4.9 gig
<MutantTurkey> talk about great
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: could you symlink .xsession-errors to /dev/null?
<MutantTurkey> would that work?
<MutantTurkey> file redirect to a device?
<MutantTurkey> wonder how many lines it is
<MutantTurkey> 9046263
<jedijf> correct the errors seems better
<jedijf> or a rm cron
<jedijf> monthly, just in case
<MutantTurkey> perhaps
<InHisName> church done, I'm back
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: is that a turkey wing sticking out of the back of your head.?
<MutantTurkey> whut
<MutantTurkey> church until 4pm?
<MutantTurkey> im out by like 11:30
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: an eagle wing i think
<InHisName> Loooonnnggg dinner / social after today.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<InHisName> if only it was a turkey wing, to fit the mood better.
<InHisName> Then you'd have a tru MutantTurkey look.
<MutantTurkey> lol I know
<MutantTurkey> where is there published a C++ documentation like C has readilty available for stdlib?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-14
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> You're a good egg, Samuraialba
<roasted> :D
<roasted> JonathanD: yes - are you not familiar with subsonic?
<JonathanD> I am not.
<roasted> JonathanD: I put my entire music library on my server... now I just stream music to all of my other systems from that server.
<roasted> If you donate a few bucks you can get an unlocked key for the android app too
<roasted> so I can stream over 4g
<JonathanD> ah.
<roasted> which, I did, but due to data I try to keep that from happening too much
<roasted> unless it's one of those days I just have that burning desire for that ozzy song
<roasted> that I don't have on my local phone
<roasted> whenever we have people over and we're outside on the deck I hook up my phone or tablet to external speakers and will stream from the server on the LAN. Super convenient.
<MutantTurkey> cluck cluck checking in in Roanoke VA
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: What are you doing in Roanoke?
<MutantTurkey> heading to Memphis
<waltman> Memphis? Memphis? Memphis, Tennessee?
<waltman> It's rare that MutantTurkey speaks to us in his native language
<MutantTurkey> yessir
<MutantTurkey> Tennesee
<waltman> That's an awfully long drive.
<MutantTurkey> Yes. Yes it is
<MutantTurkey> with my old great aunt babblin away
<MutantTurkey> she's funny, but cmon'
<MutantTurkey> luckily I have hitchhikers guide on audio book!
<MutantTurkey> and is narrated by the author himself!!
<waltman> You've got some mountains ahead of you, if memory serves.
<MutantTurkey> off to the west
<MutantTurkey> and the east
<MutantTurkey> and pretty much everywhere till tenessee
<MutantTurkey> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/424005_10200504680962399_1670918549_n.jpg
<MutantTurkey> some mom and pop shop at 9pm sunday
<roasted> man
<MutantTurkey> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/3765_10200502147019052_1501238742_n.jpg
<roasted> I only ate one meal today, which I regretted terribly, but now I'm paying or it in hunger while trying to go to sleep. :/
<MutantTurkey> and there ya go, great aunt martha
<waltman> that's some serious food for the road
<MutantTurkey> I've been pigging out on snaks
<waltman> so why are you driving to memphis on a sunday night?
<waltman> heading to Graceland?
<waltman> sometime sound of Roanoke, you stop driving in a valley between the mountains and start going over them.
<waltman> s/sound/south/
<waltman> Are you crashing in Roanoke for the night?
<MutantTurkey> yes we are
<MutantTurkey> yep were at a hotel
<waltman> My brother was driving up from Sebring today. He was hoping to do it in a straight shot, but he had two blowouts on his trailer and anded up crashing in Rocky Mount, NC.
<waltman> tomorrow he's got to find someone to sell him two new spares
<waltman> speaking of crashing... good night
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Foggy.
<JonathanD> Again?
<JonathanD> I almost hit a christmas tree last night on 23.
<waltman> JonathanD: Again.
<JonathanD> I'm requesting prices from friends right now.
<JonathanD> WEll, composing it.
<JonathanD> I'm not gonna send it at 6am.
<waltman> I thought that was all set
<JonathanD> I had stuff to take care of.
<JonathanD> To get us better pricing, basically.
<waltman> cool
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> waltman: if everything comes back as expected I might as well make an announcement soon :)
<MutantTurkey> outside of nashville!
<MutantTurkey> plus they added a section of Technical Writing at temple so I am taking that
<MutantTurkey> !
<MutantTurkey> good day
<MutantTurkey> hailin in nashville
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I take it Temple's still on break?
<MutantTurkey> Yessir
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-15
<roasted> ate myself into another coma
<roasted> seriously have to stop this nonsense
<teddy-dbear> I do that with chocolate :-D
<roasted> I do that with chick fil a
<roasted> :(
<roasted> man
<roasted> why is deja dup so awesome
<roasted> talk about a brainless backup system
<roasted> ssh, samba, love it
<waltman> I'm all about rdiff-backup
<roasted> I switched back to regular rsync :/
<roasted> I don't have enough space on my server to spare to house at least 2 backups, which deja dup does
<roasted> I'll look into rdiff-backup, though... not very familiar with it.
<roasted> loooks like rdiff's main difference is it keeps some sort of versioning history
<roasted> sounds interesting
<roasted> little concerned about space tho. If it keeps versions of all of my files I'll run into the same snag I did before.
<roasted> My goal is to ensure that what is on my server is 100% what was on my client system, hence why rsync was a default idea.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> roasted: It only keeps a full version of the latest version of your files. Everything else is a diff. Saves a ton of space.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName inserts big hot dog into giant yawning chasim
<ChinnoDog> :\
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-16
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: http://hundredzeros.com/book/B009K44MMO
<ChinnoDog> free?
<InHisName> free muffins ?  or just more recipes for free reading.?
<ChinnoDog> muffins don't make themselves
<InHisName> So, the muffin man is NOT a self-made millionair !   Oh what a let-down.
<waltman> Have you seen the muffin man?
<InHisName> Howdy, Mr. Guest93973
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<Samuraialba> Morning
<Samuraialba> How is it going?
<teddy-dbear> better when I fall asleep again :-D
<Samuraialba> lol
<Samuraialba> I sleep on and off since I have this chest cold >.<
<Samuraialba> And I have a tooth extraction tomorrow
<Samuraialba> woowoo!
<InHisName> morning
<Samuraialba> mornin!
<InHisName> one more step to toothlessness ?
<InHisName> Or one more step to pain free ?
<Samuraialba> pain free
<Samuraialba> :)
<InHisName> wassamatter, bacon not the cure-all its all cracked up to be ?
<Samuraialba> nope :(
<waltman> LIES
<ChinnoDog> Bacon doesn't cause tooth decay
<ChinnoDog> If you were on an all bacon diet you would not have tooth decay
<ChinnoDog> Decay is caused by fermentation of carbohydrates into acid in your mouth which then eat away at your teeth. Bacon = no carbs = good teeth.
<InHisName> and what about all that acid in coke, pepsi, OJ, pineapples, etc. eating away at the teeth too? Anyone bathe their teeth with a liter of coke a day?
<ChinnoDog> That is carbonic acid and doesn't harm teeth
<InHisName> Only when removed and dumped into science fair experiments, not in your mouth ?
<ChinnoDog> Teeth dissolving in soda is an urban legend
<ChinnoDog> The sugar in the soda will provide the carbs for the bacteria to make lactic and acetic acid to eat away at your teeth but the carbonic acid is harmless
<ChinnoDog> So to summarize, drink diet soda if you are going to go on an all bacon diet to save teeth
<InHisName> So, its the carbs and bacteria that completely eat up a tooth over night in the sci fair experiments ?  No acid involved ?
<ChinnoDog> Have you ever personally seen a tooth dissolved by soda?
<ChinnoDog> (over night or any other time span?)
<InHisName> Of course it REALLY hard to sit around for 12 hours with a full mouth of coke and not swollow it.
<ChinnoDog> Put a tooth in a glass of soda overnight and nothing will happen
<pleia2> http://www.snopes.com/cokelore/tooth.asp :)
<InHisName> When I returned to the Coke fly the next day, I discovered, to my surprise, the fly floating around, unscathed. The Roto-Rooter fly, on the other hand, was dissolved down to a couple of tiny fly bits. The Roto-Rooter had also eaten through the bottom of the plastic cup.
<InHisName> Let's all go for Roto-Rooter !
<InHisName> Snopes is TOUGH to copy from , need to go to Page-Source to copy text.
<ChinnoDog> Luckily I do not know of any soft drinks fortified with roto rooter.
<Samuraialba> Uzo
<Samuraialba> Wait.. that's booze
<ChinnoDog> Orange gatorade has brominated vegetable oil in it. Be more worried about that.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-17
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<waltman> So there was some hot soldering action going on in my lab today. Everything was in flux.
<teddy-dbear> on that note
<waltman> heh
<waltman> $labmate was lusting after the wxd2 at http://www.apexhandtools.com/weller/index.cfm
<waltman> it's the one in the first image up top
<ChinnoDog> rimshot
<waltman> at least someone got it!
<waltman> I'll be here all night.
<waltman> They were fixing a prof's tv set.
<ChinnoDog> I would have gotten it in high school. Etching circuit boards in school is fun.
<waltman> Turned out to a design flaw in one of the circuit boards. They'd used under-rated capacitors. They pulled them and replaced them with bigger ones. Now it's working again!
<waltman> SCIENCE!
<waltman> I confess I've never soldered anything
<ChinnoDog> It is pretty easy with the right tools
<waltman> debugging it was the fun part, of course
 * ChinnoDog wonders if Ubuntu Mobile will be better than http://linuxonandroid.org/
<jedijf> time to say goodbye to my Treo BT headset - served me well
<ChinnoDog> Jabra 250?
<jedijf> http://www.mobiletechreview.com/tips/treo-650-wireless-headset.htm
<jedijf> that was old one - new one is just cheapest they had at target - bt15 or something - seems to work well
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-18
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> do any of you folk run RAID on your home servers etc?
<TheLordOfTime> yes, but its hardware RAID on mine :P
<TheLordOfTime> not software RAID :P
<roasted> meh
<roasted> I don't think I could stomach hardware raid.
 * TheLordOfTime points at the $2500 server box :P
<TheLordOfTime> as i said, i run hardware raid.  :P
<roasted> I'm considering on setting up RAID but I'm not entirely sure what to go with.
<roasted> Some reading suggests that I can do RAID 5 with only two drives utilizing mdadm
<roasted> which would be nice because then I can later add 2 additional drives and do 4x2TB in RAID 5
<roasted> new plan
<roasted> 4x2TB in RAID 10
<ChinnoDog> waste of disk space
<roasted> I'm fine with that, given that there's some admirable tradeoffs with performance and redundancy.
<roasted> the more I read the more it sounds like 10 has largely taken over the point behind why a lot of people used 5
<ChinnoDog> I never configure redundancy on home computers. I rely on my backups.
<roasted> with the exception of the HDD space being a bit more limited with 10 vs 5
<roasted> I have a mirror in my desktop, which is nice.
<roasted> my server though will be running 247 and host a few different services, so having RAID would be a bonus
<ChinnoDog> RAID 5 would be faster and give you more usable space
<roasted> everything I read suggests RAID 5 is only faster with read.
<roasted> whereas RAID 10 is faste rwith write
<roasted> which, considering I'll be pushing backups to the server a lot, comes with a benefit.
<ChinnoDog> maybe once upon a time with slow checksumming or if you had a really slow RAID controller
<roasted> I won't be using a RAID controller.
<roasted> I'll be using software RAID via mdadm.
<roasted> RAID 5 pros, often faster read, more usable space. RAID 10 pros, faster write, overall decent performance, superior redundancy to RAID 5.
<ChinnoDog> Well, unless your CPU is under 100Mhz...
<roasted> considering I'm spending the same money for RAID 5 as I would be for RAID 10, there's no cost difference to me.
<roasted> It's just I get 4TB usable space instead of 6TB.
<ChinnoDog> Boot Phoronix test suite and do a benchmark
<roasted> Which, my goal is 2TB.
<roasted> software RAID (mdadm) hardly uses any CPU power to question it, to be honest.
<ChinnoDog> I think you will find RAID 5 with 4 drives is faster than RAID 10
<roasted> Well, maybe. So far I'd say 9/10 things I read suggest otherwise.
<roasted> They do however say RAID 5 is often faster with read, but damn slow with write.
<roasted> Some reports I'm reading are going as far as saying RAID 5 is obsolete.
<ChinnoDog> I'd just stripe all 4. lol.
<ChinnoDog> speed++
<ChinnoDog> 64k block size
<roasted> stripe all 4, as in, RAID 0 across all?
<ChinnoDog> yup
<roasted> well that sounds like it's asking for a nightmare :P
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> We are running low on morning.
<InHisName> OK, here's another morning for you all
<waltman> morning.
<waltman> er, afternoon. close enough.
<InHisName> So, ChinnoDog are you filled up enough with mornings?  Shall we get on with afternoons now ?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. No more mornings for now.
<InHisName> Good afternoon, everyone ! Bears too.
<roasted> :D
<InHisName> roasted: in January,  Hmmm, Is that an oxymoron ?
<MutantTurkey> Back in Philadelphia
<MutantTurkey> https://i3.ytimg.com/vi/P0AMe25qENo/hqdefault.jpg
<MutantTurkey> was my atom PC
<MutantTurkey> it didn't have a dedicated fan though, just a fan for the box, so I took off that heatsink and added two more instead
<MutantTurkey> https://plus.google.com/photos/109367249414092517185/albums/posts/5834932779375558290
<MutantTurkey> http://imgur.com/fNLNOD7
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> shopping time
<waltman> yawning time
<waltman> *YAWN*
<JonathanD> Howdy walt.
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> see you there
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> oh right, pacs day
<teddy-dbear> yep
<waltman> Are you there?
<teddy-dbear> of course
<waltman> *yawn*
 * InHisName yawns too
<MutantTurkey> yawn
<InHisName> Is it gonna rain yet while turkey yawns ?
<MutantTurkey> ain't going home till the fat turkey sings
<InHisName> Is it on U-tube yet ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-20
<roasted> :D
<ThomasCorwin> JonathanD:  Well first, i'm sorry that i will be using the channel the wrong way, but could you possibly contact e via email: tacorwin (at) outlook (dot) com
<ThomasCorwin> me8
<ThomasCorwin> *
<roasted> :D
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey.
<JonathanD> Who is ThomasCorwin.
<JonathanD> Oh
<JonathanD> Thats the "doing a presentation near pittsburg" guy.
<JonathanD> Wonder if he was really looking for me, or for jedijf, since you've communicated with him more jedijf.
<waltman> The name sounds familiar.
<JonathanD> He emailed the ubuntu pa list a while ago.
<JonathanD> About doing some public "teach about ubuntu" thing.
<waltman> oh, THAT guy
<waltman> pleia2: Today is Penguin Awareness Day. Are you aware of penguins?
<waltman> You get $10 off admission to the Philadelphia Zoo today and tomorrow if you dress like a penguin.
<JonathanD> What?
<JonathanD> Come on, if I dress like a penguin you should let me in free.
<waltman> http://brynmawr.patch.com/articles/get-out-visit-a-local-aquarium-for-penguin-awareness-day-96f46766?ncid=newsltuspatc00000001
<waltman> But then they'd have to let all the nuns in for free.
<JonathanD> That seems like a small price to pay.
<waltman> Also James Bond
<JonathanD> If james bond showed up at my zoo, I'd let him in free. Penguin day or no.
<waltman> Orchestra conductors?
<JonathanD> only if they bring the Orchestra
<waltman> figure skating announcers?
<JonathanD> What I would do, actually.
<JonathanD> Free for any penguins, and your not-paid normal admission fee can still be used towards a year pass.
<JonathanD> Incentive to sell passes.
<waltman> I don't think I need to be too concerned about pleia2's awareness of penguins.
<jedijf> JonathanD: he's *all* yours
<JonathanD> I don't mind sharing.
<roasted> :D
<pleia2> penguins <3
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> someone give me their opinion on a few pending storage models I'm looking at before my head explodes
<roasted> 12.04 headless server, dedicated OS drive, for storage I'm looking at...
<roasted> 4x2TB WD Reds @ 500 dollars flat in RAID 6 configuration, OR 2x3TB Seagate HDDs in RAID 1 @ 280 dollars.
<roasted> (I've also cosnidered not doing RAID 1 and just rsync data from one HDD to another nightly in an effort to restore a higher level of "backup" vs redundancy.
<roasted> )
<ChinnoDog> You can do better than rsync for your backup. Use Crashplan to backup to a local hard drive. You don't need to pay for cloud storage to use the app and the external hard disk doesn't need to be fast.
<roasted> What advantages would crashplan give me over rsync?
<ChinnoDog> compressed deduped backups in real time
<roasted> er - and rsync doesn't support that?
<ChinnoDog> They aren't real time and you can't support multiple levels of backups easily
<roasted> well, even still, the point is the hdd's wouldn't be raid'd
<roasted> but drive B would serve as a backup to drive A
<roasted> leaving A running by itself, so if it dies I WOULD be offline (whcih is why rsync would be nice beecause then I can put drive B in A's spot and be running in minutes by changing the mount point)
<roasted> RMA the failed drive, get the new one in, put in drive B's spot, and rsync accordingy.
<roasted> It's the best combination of backups vs redundancy I can find, even though it's not real time redundant much at all.
<roasted> but the 500 dollar price tag is unreal to justify. I have my first child on the way. I just can't stomach dumping 500 on hard drives for my home server. :(
<roasted> but I definitely need more space and I definitely want some sort of backup or redundancy
<ChinnoDog> My backup plan if the data drive dies is to go around the corner to Microcenter and get a new hard drive. If the apartment burns down I'll get my backup from Crashplan central.
<roasted> So you're not a big RAID guy?
<ChinnoDog> Only raid 0. :-) My home server doesn't have the uptime requirements of a corporate environment nor the IT budget for parts that would go with that.
<ChinnoDog> Quality hard drives that are mounted and ventilated properly do not die very frequently.
<roasted> yeah, I hear you.
<ChinnoDog> On the other hand, 15k RPM SCSI drives mounted in the upper 1/3 of a rack in a data center can get mightly toasty and have much higher usage than a disk at home. Multiply the number of disks in the data center by the failure rate in this environment and using RAID is a good idea so that you aren't constantly putting out fires.
<roasted> Yeah, but corporate environments also have corporate budgets.
<roasted> Plus if my server is offline, I don't lose money. I just gain a level of frustration.
<roasted> I just want to fuss with my server as little as possible, which is why RAID 6 or something looked appealing to me.
<roasted> But there IS a level of added functionality that comes from changing Drive B's mount point to Drive A, in the event Drive A dies.
<roasted> I can be up and running in a minute.
<roasted> Not to mention the fact that doing daily rsync's allows me to pull up data off the server in the event I ruined said file on my computer.
<roasted> eh
<ChinnoDog> Not using RAID is less expensive than using it. The cost of a replacement drive in even one years time that matches the size of the other volumes will be much less.
<ChinnoDog> I have a slow USB 1.5TB drive I use for backups
<roasted> But in my case, I'm debating between RAID 1 mirror or no mirror and rsync, however we're still talking 2x3TB HDDs.
<roasted> So both situations cost the same.
<roasted> I'm just wondering if a mirror makes sense, or if utilizing rsync (which removes a degree of real time redundancy, but grants me a level of backup protection) outweights the need for a raid mirror
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-13
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazypower> Morning
<JonathanD> hey lazypower
<lazypower> Whats  shakin
<JonathanD> nothing yet.
<lazypower> I wish I could say the same. I've been up most of the night. Finding it hard to sleep. I start my new job today
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> lazypower: cool on job.
<lazypower> Thanks. I'm pretty stoked as you can tell.
<pvl1> lazypower what job
<lazypower> pvl1, i joined the Canonical Juju team
<lazypower> Life Achievement unlocked
<pvl1> what is that
<pvl1> juju team
<lazypower> The most amazing kind of deployment orchestration.
<lazypower> jujucharms.com
<lazypower> and a solid promo video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yoIdgdqzLk
<pvl1> that's so awesome, congrats dude. you must be excited as a kid in a candy store
<pvl1> kinda jealous not gonna lie
<lazypower> You know it. I've been fanboy'ing like crazy ever since I got the call
<pvl1> they found you or did u apply
<lazypower> A bit of both
<lazypower> I met Marco Ceppi at a stack overflow meetup in DC 3 years ago, we've been best of friends ever since, he encouraged me to apply
<lazypower> so, its been a 2 way street
<pvl1> hm, social networking
<pvl1> so where is the office
<lazypower> I think my big plus is that I have some chef experience and I was working on a competing project in my spare time, so i've got a level of working knowledge they are looking for.
<pvl1> and what will you be doing
<lazypower> Home base for canonical is in the UK, there's a maryland satellite office for the eastern seaboard.
<lazypower> I'll be working on the juju tools, charms, supporting charm authors, providing community support, this is all first hand witness to what the team does now and speculation. I won't know my core duties until today.
<pvl1> so u have to drive to maryland
<pvl1> or u work from home
<lazypower> Working from home
<lazypower> I say working on a competing product - sounds like i was writing deployment orchestration. I was looking into chef's orchestration tools that are starting to mature into a beta state is a more accurate description.
<lazypower> pvl1, they have open positions
<lazypower> http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<pvl1> psssht I wish. no official experience. all self taigjt
<pvl1> taught
<lazypower> Same here. I've been working for a marketing firm the last 3 years
<lazypower> not exactly where I thought I wound find myself buried ins ervers up to my neck that required configuration management.
<lazypower> But it would be a crime for me not to point out they offer employment based on merit, not based on years experience or title.
<pvl1> merrit?
<waltman> lazypower: Awesome! When can we put you on the schedule to talk about juju at plug and/or fosscon?
<waltman> :)
<lazypower> waltman, anytime you like. I've been hacking around on it since the end of November
<lazypower> Wait we have a fosscon here in PA?
<lazypower> What have I been doing with my life?
<pvl1> when is next fosscon
<waltman> I don't know that they've announced dates yet, but it's traditionally held on the hottest Saturday in August.
<pvl1> oh kool I can make that
<JonathanD> pvl1: aug 9
<JonathanD> or is it 8
<JonathanD> it's not announced yet though.
<JonathanD> Soon!
<waltman> it will be whichever date is supposed to be hottest in the (very) extended forecast :)
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> what waltman said
<JonathanD> oh it looks like I have a venue contract
<JonathanD> maybe I can announce now.
<JonathanD> venue + keynote = announcement
<JonathanD> by the way, our keynote is looking for a place to bunk, if anyone would like to offer.
<waltman> does he have rules about also bunking his pet parrot?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> Oh, you don't know the keynote yet :)
<waltman> I do not.
<JonathanD> John Hall.
<JonathanD> to my knowledge, he does not have a parrot.
<waltman> Didn't he used to work with Oates?
<pvl1> idk who that is. are we supposed to show up witjh our irc nickd or actual names
<JonathanD> pvl1: it's not uncommon to put your irc nick along with your name on your nametag
<waltman> I confess I don't have the slightest idea who John Hall is.
<waltman> oh, Mad Dog?
<JonathanD> Drexel grad, also known as yes that.
<JonathanD> he's going to give us a past present and future history of open source.
<JonathanD> with some philly tie ins, I think.
<pvl1> I like
 * waltman notes that his first name is "Jon", not "John"
<pvl1> I wish I had a linux job
<JonathanD> waltman: ah, you'd think I'd get that right.
<waltman> indeed
<JonathanD> Of all people
<JonathanD> I think I don't because everyone is John.
<waltman> JonathanD: also juju is going to be talking about juju at plug!
<waltman> er, lazypower
<waltman> breakfast &
<JonathanD> what is juju?
<JonathanD> and which plug?
<JonathanD> waltman: are you coming tomorrow?
<JonathanD> I hear someone scraping ice :(
<JonathanD> that means I'll have to as well :(
<waltman> I hope to, but I'll be late. I'll be in my boss's class until 6:30.
<JonathanD> I should make sure I'm going I suppose.
<lazypower> waltman, Who is juju? Do you have a team member speaking about it?
<lazypower> JonathanD, Juju is the best thing to land since sliced bread. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yoIdgdqzLk
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> I think my graphical issues are related to the dual GPU setup on this machine.
<InHisName1> any Pidgin users here ?   I want to increase the depth of how old things get before they fall off the retention. #cisco is less than 24 hours deep.  Want at least 36 - 48, if I can change it.
<lazypower> Since there is no configuration option, its probably hard coded in the plugin.
<InHisName1> lazypower:  meaning it's not changeable ?
<lazypower> Doesn't appear to be, no
<lazypower> This is why i use a bouncer like ZNC with a history plugin. Regardless of my connection statistics I get replays from the rooms i'm in with a lifetime retention. Not an ideal solution for your question but a viable alternative.
<ChinnoDog> I tried ZNC for awhile but decided it was too complicated for everyday use.
<ChinnoDog> I had it figured out but it was too much work.
<lazypower> There's a few alternatives like smuxi, and rygel
<lazypower> sorry, not rygel - quassel
<lazypower> the big draw to quassel is the baked in bouncer, and an android client.
<ChinnoDog> I use weechat. There is also an Android client for it and I don't have to deal with BNC commands.
<JonathanD> I'm very close to just reinstalling :/
<lazypower> JonathanD, still unable to figure out the gfx issues?
<JonathanD> lazypower: yes, I made it much worse :P
<lazypower> Oh man, i love that feeling </sarcasm>
<JonathanD> Now I boot to a blinking black curosor and cant even ctrl alt F1
<lazypower> boot into single user mode
<JonathanD> yeah
<JonathanD> still not sure how to fix, once I do
<lazypower> remove your X11 config and re-run nvidia-xconfig
<lazypower> pray it gens a good configuration
<pvl1> weechat
<pvl1> I'm pretty good with x11 n stuffs
<pvl1> what's the issue JonathanD
<waltman> pvl1: you should go to plug north tomorrow night and fix JonathanD's config before the main talk.
<pvl1> what time
<pvl1> and north is in montco right
<waltman> 7, but you'll want to get there earlier in case you run into any problems with JonathanD's machine :)
<waltman> http://www.phillylinux.org/locations/coredial.html
<pvl1> isn't bluebell south west
<waltman> It's southwest of Doylestown.
<pvl1> I might be able to get a ride
<waltman> It's near the Plymouth Meeting mall, if you know where that is.
<JonathanD> yay I have a gui!
<waltman> pvl1: never mind, he got it working :(
<JonathanD> not really
<JonathanD> I'm using the intel card instead of the nvidia
<waltman> :(
<JonathanD> so I can function.
<waltman> what kind of computer?
<JonathanD> also I learned how to fix it and get into a recoverable state if I break it again.
<pvl1> JonathanD I've had to do the same several times
<JonathanD> waltman: thinkpad with dual cards, intel and nvidia
<pvl1> pretty pissed neither ati nor nvidia want to support waylanf
<JonathanD> the dual card thing has never worked well on ubuntu
<waltman> JonathanD: I thought you were all about macbooks these days!
<JonathanD> waltman: I use my macbook every day.
<JonathanD> It shows me pretty graphs while I work on my thinkpad
<KyleYankan> a dashing console?
<ChinnoDog> KyleYankan: What is the "radar ping" noise I keep hearing?
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: lol no
<JonathanD> zenoss stuff.
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: On a repeater? not sure. Most repeaters do a pingy-type of nosie when someone transmits to mark the end of it. Like a roger beep.
<ChinnoDog> But that is all I hear. Speaker comes on, there is a ping noise, then it goes off. No voice.
<JonathanD> I need a utility to read cad files.
<KyleYankan> Might be someone kerchunking.
<KyleYankan> Kerchunking is when someone keys up a radio, and doesn't say anything.
<ChinnoDog> Now I hear a transmission with lots of pings and some strange noise.
<JonathanD> ariens
<ChinnoDog> Now there is much garbage on the channel
<ChinnoDog> I turned up squelch setting. Seems better now.
<MutantTurkey> pvl1: give it time
<MutantTurkey> wayland is still too new to have it worth investing in
<MutantTurkey> no corporate partners will be using it for years
<MutantTurkey> I don't even like wayland. Why couldn't they have just revised the x11 protocol? X12?
<KyleYankan> I'm looking forward to the wayland yutani merger.
<KyleYankan> Weyland-Yutani: Building a better working world.
<ChinnoDog> KyleYankan: jedijf: I am in the FCC database. I am KK4WIZ!
<KyleYankan> Nice. Sweet call.
<ChinnoDog> It is. I lucked out.
<lazypower> waltman: is your guest speaker Marco Ceppi?
<waltman> *my*?
<lazypower> *the*
<waltman> for...?
<lazypower> Well this morning it was asked if special lodging for the parrot would be required
<waltman> no, I was joking that it might be rms.
<lazypower> Oh
<lazypower> Yeah... *that* guy...
 * lazypower chuckles softly to himself
<waltman> maddog seems like he'd be a rather more pleasant house guest.
<waltman> in fact, he's friends with rms and has some very funny stories about him :)
<waltman> maddog as the persona of a kindly old wizard from the elder times.
<waltman> s/as/has/
<JonathanD> My communications thus far have been pleasant
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: if we house maddog, will I be required to shield the light of anur?
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> Is that what you're calling the bear light these days?
<JonathanD> yes.
<KyleYankan> .wiki Secret Fire
<KyleYankan> Queenbee? :-( i forgot
<waltman> the interesting thing about maddog is that he's a geek, but he also was a VP at DEC for a number of years so he has people skills too.
<JonathanD> I'm waiting for waltman to offer his living room...
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> venue secured with all our requirements, I have a contact, we have the deposit, all ahead full
<waltman> w00t
<JonathanD> *contract
<KyleYankan> Oh... We're gonna do fosscon again?  Ok....
<KyleYankan> :-P
<JonathanD> lemons
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: make me a shirt that says "Life"
<KyleYankan> and I'll hand out lemons at Fosscon
<JonathanD> Ok.
<ChinnoDog> haha
<JonathanD> So I have dual monitor (on intel) but compiz doesn't work.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-14
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<lazypower> morning gentlemen
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> There is only kerchunking on w3wan today
<ChinnoDog> An automated way to know if you can hit the repeater would fix this.
<KyleYankan> OR y'know - put a CQ out and ask for a signal report.
<ChinnoDog> That is obviously too much work for some people
<KyleYankan> Kerchunking happens by people enjoying button pressin, or errant microphones/HT's bouncing around usually
<jedijf> or that weirdo from u of p - i think they found wan
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: make a contact yet?
<ChinnoDog> no
 * jedijf monitors w3wan ..been on u of p all morning - except 5-6 was on wan
<jedijf> KyleYankan: n2icv said 'you're cool' yesterday - i quickly corrected him
<KyleYankan> jedijf: Thanks, I don't want any rumors to spread.
<jedijf> KyleYankan: mailing list drama - crazy people
<jedijf> OT not 'allowed' has created ....drama
<KyleYankan> hah. I need to get on that list sometime
<jedijf> KyleYankan: all you have to do is email n2icv at hotmail and ask - he likes you, you'll get link - might take a bit, but he'll ok you
<KyleYankan> will hop on it in 2 minutes
<KyleYankan> Also a old firehouse buddy is studying to get his tech
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: testing at fosscon? come on man, we're almost there right?
<KyleYankan> i still dont know any VE's, but jedijf is a better networker than I :-P
<ChinnoDog> jedijf is a better networker than all of us.
<waltman> As part of my continuing effort to connect to Kids These Days, today's lecture on polymorphism referenced Ylvis.
<ChinnoDog> Who is that?
<jedijf> JonathanD: it's pretty much a done deal - testing at FOSSCON - there will be some amateur radio stuff at FOSSCON
<JonathanD> jedijf: hardware and radio mini-track
<jedijf> well there are many subjects that cross - raspberry pi - sdr - etc
<jedijf> so yeah, as i network, fosscon constantly comes up
<jedijf> imagine that
<jedijf> JonathanD: fedora is a VE
<JonathanD> jedijf: is that cause you bring it up? ::P
<JonathanD> jedijf: tonight is radio night at PLUG north.
<JonathanD> send em all over.
<jedijf> JonathanD: waiting for fosscon - don't want to waste their enthusiasm - want it all to be to fosscon's advantage
<jedijf> and gives me time to build it up
<waltman> ChinnoDog: They're the band who do the viral video "What Does The Fox Say?"
<waltman> which you really need to watch if you haven't seen it
<waltman> it seems they're really a norwegian comedy duo.
<ChinnoDog> I've seen it but I didn't remember that was their name.
<jedijf> what does the fox say?
<JonathanD> a bunch of wierd stuff that I don't really believe foxes say.
<waltman> it's an impressively bizarre video
<jedijf> i love it actually
<JonathanD> going to break my video again now.
<JonathanD> graphics broken again
<InHisName1> There's a christmas decorated yard that uses that song, real cute to see on you tube.
<JonathanD> \o/
<JonathanD> compiz working with dual monitor!
<lazypower> JonathanD: Congrats!
<JonathanD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<JonathanD> was the fix
<lazypower> JonathanD: you should put that up on askubuntu so others can benefit from your work
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<lazypower> Greetings SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<lazypower> Forward :)
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I'm debating installing email service on my Centos server for my domains
<lazypower> I find running my own email server for anything beyond machine messaging is a chore. So i let google do it for me
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-15
<pvl1> howd it go
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Mornign.
<kasted> good morning.. is that fog still out there?
<JonathanD> Too dark to tell
<kasted> is anyone here mining bitcoin or litecoin?
<JonathanD> I'm not. Do you plan on doing so?
<kasted> i was thinking of it.. just been reading up on somethings. I was looking into bitcoin but though i would try something a bit newer
<kasted> thought*
<JonathanD> it's impractical to mine with a regular computer, just FYI
<JonathanD> maybe less so on litecoin, I'm not sure about that.
<kasted> yea.. litecoing is less intensive... but still need dedicated gpus
<kasted> well not a necessity but better to have
<JonathanD> I think you pretty much do at this point.
<JonathanD> at least if you do not wish to lose money.
<JonathanD> kasted: it really depends on why you're getting into it.
<kasted> that too
<kasted> well for right now it is more of a curiosity. i am not willing to go spend extra money for equiptment and such but i if come across some gpus i will put them in a box and fire it up
<JonathanD> kasted: You'll want to read up on pools, too.
<JonathanD> If you just start mining on your own you'll get essentially nothing.
<JonathanD> Mining on your own, on GPUs, is essentially a lottery, and with similar odds.
<kasted> yea i read all that this morning
<JonathanD> ok
<JonathanD> crazy as it sounds, doge is the most profitable way of GPU mining presently :P
<kasted> oh is that a pool?
<kasted> or another "currensy"
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> dogecoin
<JonathanD> you can mine and convert to btc, it's essentially unusable at the moment, but it's easy to mine on CPU/GPU and hte conversion rate makes mining it and converting "faster" than mining btc direclty.
<kasted> reading now... thanks
<JonathanD> kasted: plus in the unlikely chance someone significant starts accepting doge, it could skyrocket :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> hamsters? Where?
<teddy-dbear> look in the mirror ;-)
<teddy-dbear> your a new ham(ster)
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<jedijf> he's already gonna fix the whole repeater system
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: did you hear me with toronto canada this morning on w3wan?
<jedijf> 5:30 with justin
 * jedijf can't wait for your nagoya to arrive
<ChinnoDog> I don't wake up that early.
<ChinnoDog> I am monitoring w3wan and scanning other stations. I discovered yesterday my radio has 127 presets, not 25. 25 is just what Chirp defaults to.
<jedijf> regular guys weren't around - may have been repeater issues with fog
<ChinnoDog> I loaded all your philly stations into my presets.
<ChinnoDog> I can't hear them of course.
<jedijf> that was my original - i have changed - it seems it's ever evolving - especially changing alpha-numerics so you know personally the repeater or freq
<jedijf> i have to redo all my radios
<ChinnoDog> When you are done send me your master list so I can load it into my presets.
<jedijf> sure
<jedijf> i wish you could hit the havre de grace u of p repeater
<ChinnoDog> Which one is that?
<jedijf> 441.7 iirc
<jedijf> 131.8 tone
<ChinnoDog> the list you sent me lists 441.7 as W3WAN with 74.4 tone
<jedijf> 444.15 hold on
<jedijf> http://www.repeaterbook.com/repeaters/details.php?ID=147&state_id=24#sthash.4OSUuFz9.dpbs
<KyleYankan> jedijf: Yeah, Havre de Grace is a stretch from ChinnoDog. 75 miles or so
<jedijf> join repeaterbook and qrz.com so you can page up like myspace
<jedijf> KyleYankan: you need gif'd up qrz page
<KyleYankan> jedijf: Wrong millenia
<KyleYankan> :-P
<ChinnoDog> I already did join qrz. My call sign is not in their database yet.
<KyleYankan> I do need to flesh it out though
<ChinnoDog> I just discovered I can not dual monitor and scan at the same time. Sad.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you dropped! http://qrz.com/db/KK4WIZ
<KyleYankan> WIZ KID! :-)
<jedijf> KyleYankan: did you hear our u of p qso this morning - paul in chester wants to play with pi and his repeater - you can help with this
<jedijf> he has 2 repeaters currently - a 440 and a 220
<KyleYankan> jedijf: nah, I was busy trying to fix my phone most of the morning
<jedijf> who needs phones
<KyleYankan> but I'm in. Anything I can do to help
<jedijf> KyleYankan: did you close?
<KyleYankan> jedijf: nope.
<jedijf> whens next go round
<KyleYankan> thursday, if the underwriters can confirm everything today.
<KyleYankan> It's taken them over a week to confirm one small deposit.
<jedijf> cool; good luck
<KyleYankan> we keep playing the "one more thing" game.
<KyleYankan> Sorry to vent. Thanks :-)
<jedijf> do the write the letter routine?
<jedijf> i told you
<jedijf> they see/question everything....
<KyleYankan> letters, receipts, paystub, etc They even talked to the cashier who cashed the check.
<jedijf> like you're selling dope and and depositting cash
<KyleYankan> there might even be one in here, reading this. O_O
<jedijf> don't deposit the dope $ KyleYankan
<KyleYankan> QRZ needs a "friends" feature
<jedijf> they have it, it's called 'contacts'
<jedijf> geez - this generation
<jedijf> i should log a contact with kk4wiz and put IRC
<ChinnoDog> I can't hit that repeater so moot until I ressolve.
<jedijf> i'll search irlp eventually and pop into a repeater you can hit and we'll qso
<jedijf> or allstar even
<ChinnoDog> I programmed the national simplex frequencies into my radio. Does anyone ever use those?
<jedijf> haha good ham - also progran another, so if you do make a contact you can move to another off of the national
<waltman> mmm, ham
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I need to do that. On 2m I will just add or subtract 15khz
<ChinnoDog> I forget if I can move up or down on 70cm
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: apparently old days, begore repeaters and repeater book, when you went to a new area, you would call and if heard they would hook you up with info
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you can
<KyleYankan> Calling Freqs are still used in some areas. It's kind of hit or miss though. Good for unknown areas / travelling
<KyleYankan> some folks monitor it for emergencies
<KyleYankan> Kinda like CB channel 9
<jedijf> also, if mobile and another ham sees your antenna they may flash 5 fingers then 2 to tell you to simplex to chat
<ChinnoDog> What does 5 + 2 mean?
<ChinnoDog> I mean, what does that stand for exactly?
<jedijf> what are the national simplex frequencies?
<ChinnoDog> oh. 146.52
<jedijf> see
 * jedijf learned that friday
<jedijf> i sent them to freq one though - middle one
<ChinnoDog> .51?
<jedijf> f u
<ChinnoDog> ??
<KyleYankan> ,.|..
<jedijf> shot them the finger back
<ChinnoDog> oh. lol
<ChinnoDog> You mean you did that before you knew what 5+2 meant?
<jedijf> just kidding...but friday i learned about 52 - i asked the same question you did
<jedijf> friday on n3kz they let me play noob hour and ask questions and then they answered
<jedijf> amateurs are a real helpful bunch, at least the n3kz guys - loan each other radios, help with antennas - cool folk
<jedijf> w3wan folk too - we have a little email thing going on about linux and radio
<jedijf> setting them up for fosscon attendance
<KyleYankan> i need to move the 911 project off to a BBB or another machine today
<ChinnoDog> There are a lot of clubs around here. I need more intel on them before I select one. Is evesdropping on the nets the best way?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: that's a start - but visiting is best - nets are kinda lame -
<jedijf> w3wan has a breakfast this saturday somewhere - fire house iirc - next to old time diner - one day i'm gonna fieldtrip - me and sal nc3u want to go down
<jedijf> tim (one of the core 13) and jerry kb3oil usually attend
<ChinnoDog> I don't want any meetings in assisted living.
<jedijf> it is what it is - they are good people - got to take what you can get
<jedijf> sanford kb3kva uses a pi and a dvap and his ht id31 to dstar at home
<jedijf> they're progressive and old
<KyleYankan> thats not a bad idea
<KyleYankan> like a personal repeater that adds functionality
<ChinnoDog> My radio is crying "low voltage" lol
<jedijf> that's annoying
<ChinnoDog> Like every 5 seconds. How am I supposed to use it while it is yelling at me like that?
<jedijf> she doesn't shut up
<KyleYankan> i turned voice off
<ChinnoDog> Every 5 minutes would be enough, not every 5 seconds
<ChinnoDog> How do you do that??
<jedijf> you think it would stop when you transmit - she doesn't
 * ChinnoDog looks at manual
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: menu option 14
<jedijf> they tell me that's better than the $300 ht's that just STOP
<ChinnoDog> Now it beeps instead of saying "low voltage"
<KyleYankan> my old fire department HT's did that. PITA.
<ChinnoDog> stopping would be better jedijf
<ChinnoDog> Then I could use my entire battery before the radio becomes unusable
<jedijf> oh, the batterys are pretty good too - get a decent amount of time
<ChinnoDog> It is charging now. I've had the radio on most of the day since Mon morning so that isn't bad.
<lazypower> Morning everyone
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> I was thinking I could go for a salad...
<JonathanD> checking out saladworks,  which is nearby.
<JonathanD> THen I noticed the <marquee> tag on their site :P
<JonathanD> Not sure if I can trust them now
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: http://www2.warnerbros.com/spacejam/movie/jam.htm
<JonathanD> That looks fine to me.
<JonathanD> brilliant design.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: we have to get ssweeny licensed
<ChinnoDog> How are we going to do that?
<ssweeny> what am i licensed to do now?
<ChinnoDog> party
<jedijf> ham amateur radio
<ChinnoDog> same
<ssweeny> i don't have time for the hobbies i already have
<ChinnoDog> Now you can not have time for this one too.
<jedijf> ditto
<jedijf> just like me
<jedijf> actually for me its a 3fer
<jedijf> linux embedded rf
<jedijf> so maybe i can actually /do/ something
<waltman> ssweeny: kill
<ssweeny> waltman, no one was supposed to know about that
<waltman> then why did you ask?
<jedijf> k3yle KyleYankan great qso - lan is the man - you're getting known - ham cred
<ChinnoDog> "...most of the country doesn't really care about New Jersey anyway..." -overheard on a local repeater
<jthan> ANy of you avid nginx fans?
<jthan> I am struggle bussing hardcore
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: new antenna arrived
<KyleYankan> thanks jedijf
<KyleYankan> Also, closed. I'ma homeowner. Suddenly I have an interest in property value.
 * KyleYankan off
<JonathanD> 15~a5
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-16
<jedijf> KyleYankan: congrats
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: key up yet?
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: There has been traffic on the channel when I have been monitoring it.
<jedijf> ahh, ok so i don't need to go grab my handheld and monitor - i want to be your first contact
<jedijf> but it's getting late
<jthan> nerds.
<jthan> :-p
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: don't wait for me, catch a break and key up - jump in, get your feet wet - you can tell me all about it
<jedijf> jthan: if you're home in august and come to fosscon we'll get you licensed
<jthan> jedijf: It's going to be hit or miss. I have the book! but it's only good until... I forget when
<jedijf> jthan: no prob when schools over we can re-assess
 * jedijf has the books/tapes/everything
<jthan> Geez
<jedijf> go big, or don't go
<jthan> I'm trying to go big and uhh... fix nginx :-p
<ChinnoDog> I was watching a documentary on black holes
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I can hit the repeater now
<ChinnoDog> The whip antenna makes my walkie slightly less portable.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i clip it to my belt dead center back
<jedijf> so tomorrow we talk on w3wan <<-- ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> Morning.
<KyleYankan> Morn
<KyleYankan> I'm in-and-out all day.
<jedijf> houseboy
<KyleYankan> hah. Yep. Moving in today.
<KyleYankan> well, today, tomorrow and probably the weekend as well :-P
<jedijf> awesome - congrats
<KyleYankan> thanks.
<KyleYankan> I gotta go sucker some friends into helping me move. 8 guys, 1 medium pizza otta be good enough, right?
<KyleYankan> Hawaiian style.
<KyleYankan> With Diet Grape Soda.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: pizza?
<JonathanD> if by medium you mean the size of a medium house, then yes.
<ChinnoDog> one medium pizza for 8 guys and diet soda. Are the 8 guys retirees?
<KyleYankan> You guys are rough with the jokes.
<ChinnoDog> I would probably be satisfied with one slice but most people eat more pizza than that.
<JonathanD> Especially when moving heavy things for several hours.
<JonathanD> Tends to make one hungry.
<ChinnoDog> ThePaintingMan: Where are you moving too/from?
<ThePaintingMan> ChinnoDog: Just a couple of neighborhoods away. 20min.
<lazypower> Morning all
<JonathanD> morning lazypower
<lazypower> Wooo I'm going to be in the charm store
<KyleYankan> charm store?
<KyleYankan> I CAN BUY CHARM?
<ChinnoDog> A rabbit's foot?
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: I don't think they hvae enough to make up for your lack of it.
<KyleYankan> :-(
<KyleYankan> I'M IMPORTANT, I HAVE PEOPLE SKILLS!
<ChinnoDog> lol
<lazypower> KyleYankan, actually - no. Charms are free building blocks for architecting your cloud.
<KyleYankan> ....
<KyleYankan> I didn't understand a single word.
<JonathanD> I did.
<lazypower> juju is to your cloud, as apt is to your server
<JonathanD> lazypower is going to offer a thing sold in the charm store.
<JonathanD> rather than visiting it, as we all assumed.
<lazypower> ^
<MutantTurkey> lalalala
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-17
<rmg51> Morning
<pvl1> morn
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> mornin
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<InHisName1> afternoon ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-18
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> yep
<JonathanD> hey
<KyleYankan> mm-hmm.
<JonathanD> hi KyleYankan
<KyleYankan> hey JonathanD
<KyleYankan> I scrubbed that grease off of the pavement yesterday waiting for Verizon
<KyleYankan> PITA :-P
<JonathanD> lol
<JonathanD> put a can under it
<JonathanD> I should have thought of that :P
<JonathanD> did you at least make some bacon on it yet?
<KyleYankan> Negative. I've been swamped with moving / repairs to eat enough. Been on sammiches
<KyleYankan> The important thing is I have a fiber link in my study now. That's numero uno :-P
<JonathanD> perhaps we'll come over and make bacon
<JonathanD> :P
<KyleYankan> heh. I'm at work all day, Beth is painting the bedroom/bathroom today. But she'd probably appreciate that
<JonathanD> I'll ask crissi if she wants to help paint.
<KyleYankan> I'll sit in my cozy chair and watch youtube videos
<JonathanD> I'll paint everything pink.
<KyleYankan> The bathroom already is pink :-P
<JonathanD> EVERYTHING
<JonathanD> especially the garage.
<KyleYankan> You're a monster
<rmg51> time to leave for PACS
<rmg51> see uou there
<waltman> is it morning already?
<KyleYankan> Is it PACS already?
<waltman> I think it's always pacs somewhere.
<waltman> Wow, "How Printers Work".
<waltman> the apple and linux sigs sound more interesting though
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters ans everything else
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: the rack arriving today is totally not something I have anything to do with.
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: I'm .. not sure if that's a joke, of if I should warn beth
<JonathanD> :D
<KyleYankan> so.. joke?
<KyleYankan> I was serious about above :-P
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: that's no rack, that's a datacenter.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: yes joke, for now.
<JonathanD> 249
<KyleYankan> forgot the slash, huh?
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: I'd love to get a little 10-20U rack
<JonathanD> we're gonna need a bigger boat.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: help me pick a PC for crissi.
<JonathanD> if you do, I'll let you pass it to her.
<KyleYankan> Pass the PC to her?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> and the rack
<KyleYankan> :-P
<KyleYankan> I'd use a #QVC recommended #topbrand #computer
<KyleYankan> :-P
<JonathanD> does QVC actually have anything reasonable in that realm?
<JonathanD> she wants something to play games on.
<KyleYankan> no clue
<JonathanD> course if I order from qvc, I can make 5 easy paments of whatever.
<pvl1> heyall
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-12
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-13
<Turkey> turkey got a real job
<Turkey> !!!!
<Turkey> now the trick is getting paid to do irc. amirite?
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> moin
<bergmenno> hey there jackson
<jackson> hello bergmenno
<jackson> this where i usually hang out
<bergmenno> nice
<bergmenno> i have some experience
<bergmenno> with ubuntu
<bergmenno> i've worked with a raspberry pie
<jackson> cool
<bergmenno> for school
<jackson> and the ardurio
<bergmenno> no not that one
<bergmenno> haha
<jackson> i have done automated computer systems most of my working life
<jackson> and retired in 1993
<jackson> you can use hexchat and configure it to work with your operating system
<bergmenno> wait, you are retired?
<bergmenno> you told you are 66
<jackson> but I am mostly on </server spotchat #cheese>
<jackson> 62
<bergmenno> ow
<bergmenno> haha
<jackson> i have been doing IRC since 2001
<bergmenno> good for you!
<bergmenno> these chats have helped me so many times
<bergmenno> brb, i have to walk the dog
<jackson> ok nice to meet you and see you some other time   btw   go to ##windows and ask that question about your problem
<jackson> ok
<bergmenno> nice meeting you too
<jackson> ok i and going to try to sleep so cya
<jackson> u2
<bergmenno> cya
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<jackson> o/ teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<bergmenno> well this was a wonderfull conversation
<jackson> bergmenno:
<bergmenno> yes?
<jackson> pls go to the server Spotchat
<bergmenno> what is a spotchat even? i'm a noob i know
<jackson> sorry
<jackson> i put my self back in to it
<jackson> its like this server
<jackson> the channel is #cheese
<bergmenno> i joined the cheese server
<bergmenno> now what?
<jackson>  just close what you did and go to : /server Spotchat.org   #cheese
<jackson> type or paste this then hit enter   </server spotchat.org  #cheese>
<bergmenno> </server spotchat.org  #cheese>
<bergmenno> my god i'm stupid...
<jackson> leave out the <>
<bergmenno> can't do it
<bergmenno> </server spotchat.org  #cheese>
<jackson> we all are sometimes  lol
<bergmenno> but what are you tryoing to ghet me to do then?
<jackson> you are now in the server ubuntu irc
<jackson> by using /server is like using /join
<bergmenno> uhu, i get that
<jackson>   </server spotchat.org  #cheese>
<bergmenno> there is a mistake while making contact with the server
<jackson> ok try /server spotchat #cheese
<jackson> or
<jackson> use /server spotchat    once there use /join #cheese
<bergmenno> same story
<bergmenno> i can't join it
<bergmenno> but why would i want to join cheese?
<jackson> ok goto http://www.mibbit.com and got there after filling in the blanks
<bergmenno> i can do join cheese right here
<bergmenno> i just did
<jackson> its a littlee difficult and this might be easer
<jackson> ok i go to go bbiab
<bergmenno> what's that?
<jackson> bebackinabit
<bergmenno> kay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-14
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<jackson_> o/ teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> \o
<lazyPower> o/
<ssweeny> hi lazyPower
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> whats up ssweeny
<ssweeny> not much
<ssweeny> when are we going to try another lunch?
<lazyPower> Shoot for Feb? The rest of jan is booked with travel and talks for me.
<ssweeny> works for me
<lazyPower> I'll put something on the calendar and send out invites. Steak & Taters still good for you?
<ssweeny> lazyPower, sorry that sounds good
<lazyPower> np - I'll get something sent out this week then :) Thanks for the reminder ssweeny
<ssweeny> lazyPower, reminding other people to do work is what i do :)
<lazyPower> Cushy life my friend ;)
<ssweeny> living the dream
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-15
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> Moin
<jackson> o/   o/   o/  o  \o  o\  \o    kind of out of step for line dancing
<lazyPower> o/
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> bye
 * lazyPower grins
<lazyPower> rmg is too busy for his own good
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Hey adobe wants an update for flash plugin.  Offering APT for Ubuntu 10.04+ and Ubuntu wants a path to application to use APT.  What app do I use and path ?
<InHisName> I'll check back for answers in a few hours.
<pvl1> not sure that made sense
<pvl1> InHisName:
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-18
<TengokuNoIsan> Good morning :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-18
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-19
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-20
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> this is kind of becoming a ritual?
<lazypower> its been a ritual icey
<lazypower> we show up, we say hi, we idle :D
<icey> haha yeah
<icey> all's quiet on the Ubuntu front in PA ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> so folks, excited about a blizzard ;-)
<L3gacy> nah
<L3gacy> Excited to unload 6 switches, tho
<L3gacy> as soon as someone takes them
<icey> haha, what kind of switches?
<icey> and what area are you in?
<L3gacy> PlaNET FGSW-2620CS switches
<L3gacy> Vineland, NJ
<L3gacy> 24 port 10/100 +2 gbit
<L3gacy> Managed via WEBGUI
<icey> 10/100 -_-
<icey> if you had some old 10G ... :-P
<L3gacy> hahaha
<L3gacy> these aren't bad
<L3gacy> I plug my laptop into a 1gbit port when playing online games
<L3gacy> otherwise, the wifi is great, here
<icey> well, at home I've currently got 2 24 port 1G, one's managed, 1's unmanaged
<icey> but yeah, great wifi is better :)
<L3gacy> need more? LOL
<icey> HA
<L3gacy> the POEswitch is claimed by JonathanD , tho
<icey> my managed switch is a little over half full, the unmanaged has 3 ports used
<L3gacy> which switch models?
<icey> unmanaged is TP-LINK TL-SG1024
<icey> would have to go downstairs for the managed :-P
<icey> may do that later
<L3gacy> Cisco?
<icey> no, think it's a TPLINK as well
<L3gacy> Ah
<L3gacy> much fun
<JonathanD> hi L3gacy
<JonathanD> L3gacy: funny thing. We were there on Sunday.
<JonathanD> L3gacy: I emailed but somehow emailed teh wrong addy on my cell and got a rejection.
<L3gacy> :'(
<L3gacy> PMed
<ChinnoDog> How do I find out the meaning of carrot codes that appear in posix apps?
<waltman> carrot codes?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. When using cat or opening files in nano that have non-printable characters it displays them as things like ^[
<jedijf> what's up doc? caret
<ChinnoDog> I found away around interpreting them by using "od" but before that I looked hard for a conversion key.
<jthan> Yeah.. A simple od -c or whatever you'd like it to look like shoudl work fine.
<ChinnoDog> That tells me the ASCII code which is what I wanted but there is still no way I can see that I can use it to tell me what the carrot codes mean.
<ChinnoDog> It turns out ^[ is ASCII 27 (escape)
<jthan> Does it show up the "wrong" way with vim too?
<ChinnoDog> idk. I don't use vim.
<ChinnoDog> I checked. Same code.
<ChinnoDog> I am guessing the codes are defined in the posix spec.
<lazypower> ChinnoDog i think you're looking for this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code
<lazypower> wait, this is not at all what you're looking for
 * lazypower redacts his question
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-22
<ChinnoDog> idk what the official name for those codes are.
<jackson> morning
<princedimond> in and out right away lol
<princedimond> looks like he got beamed up prematurely ?
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<L3gacy> hai
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-23
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<L3gacy> dat snow
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-24
<ChinnoDog> No snow here.
 * ChinnoDog looks at palm trees outside
<waltman> ChinnoDog: diaf kthx
<rmg51> nothing but snow here :P
<ChinnoDog> :-p I am in Florida on a business trip.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: You should stay thing until April.
<ChinnoDog> My current customer gives me the impression that could happen. lol
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Not anymore
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-16
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> this coworker is driving me crazy
<MutantTurkey> she comes over in the morning to say hi, how was your weekend. so i said "eh, it was terrible", then she mumbled something, so I said 'what, i didn't hear you?' and then she ran away
<MutantTurkey> then 10 minutes later she comes up to my desk and says "Do you think I should quit?"
<MutantTurkey> WTF
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-18
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
<jthan> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey all
<teddy-dbear> o/
<swift110> how are you teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> all is good
<swift110> good teddy-dbear what are you up to
<teddy-dbear> helping my silly human set up a new lappy
<swift110> oh nice
<swift110> what are the specs of it
<teddy-dbear> System 76 13 inch
<teddy-dbear> nothing fancy
<teddy-dbear> i5 8 gigs ram
<swift110> oh thats really nice
<swift110> galago pro it sounds like
<teddy-dbear> it is
<teddy-dbear> galago pro
<swift110> nice
<swift110> I want to get one of their machines one day when I have the money for it
<teddy-dbear> better then buying a Windows machine then installing linux
<swift110> Well, you have to get what you can afford
<swift110> I  mostly have used thinkpads anyway so it's less of an issue
<swift110> ok cool
<swift110> teddy-dbear, I much prefer using Linux but I have Windows on my PC and two of my laptops as well.
<swift110> However soon it will be gone from one of those laptops and that one will be linux only
<teddy-dbear> mostly use linux but there is one Windows 10 laptop around
<swift110> thats cool  teddy-dbear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Mornging, Teddy and anyone else 'listening'
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, critters and everything else
